# IUI March anyone?



## tansey

Hi Ladies :wave:

I'm currently on my 2nd IUI. I went for my day 5 scan today (to see whether I needed to inject the menopur as well as take the clomid) and I don't - I already have 4 follicles 10, 10, 11 and 14mm :shock:

I have a Day 11 scan on Wednesday to see if I am ready for the trigger shot and hopefully IUI on Friday!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I will be starting IUI in March. Round 1 and hopefully the only round :) waiting for cycle to start to get things rolling.

Good luck!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hey there Tansey,

We are moving on to our 2nd round of IUI. I am CD 7. I go in for my first U/S on 3/2. I hope that this is our month. Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!:hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Hello ladies, a couple of you are a little ahead me. How exciting!
I am CD1 after my 2nd iui in Feb. It was a little sad today but I am getting excited looking forward to my March iui. I did 100 of follistim & had 2 follicles but this cycle FS is going to have me take 150 so hopefully I will have 4 follicles for my DH to choose from. Thank God my doctor's office have donations in stock because I could not afford an injection cycle right now out of pocket.
Let's get some March BFP!!!


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, I will be starting my ifrst IUI in March - excited and nervous! Ours is due to mild male infertility. Fingers crossed!
:dust: to all


----------



## tansey

Good luck to all us March ladies! :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone,

So, today is CD10, and I am going in for my CD12 ultrasound on wednesday, to see if any of my follies are ready, but I figure that they wont be ready until Friday. That means trigger on friday night, IUI's on saturday and sunday. At least I wont have to go to work after the IUI's this time.

How is everyone else doing, where are you in your cycle??


----------



## lizlemon

I am waiting for the witch, due in a weeks time, then we sart our first cycle. I am very scared about how I will react to drugs, hown work will be when i need lots of mornings off - so far they have been good but i have not had much time off so far. I am sure once it actually starts i will be fine!
:dust: to all and fingers crossed for this cycle for those in the TWW


----------



## tansey

Jappy I've also got a scan on Wed which will be CD10.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone. i think my AF is coming today (i've been spotting since yesterday), and this will be my first IUI cycle. i'll be doing clomid and endometrin. i'm nervous!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Girls! :hi:

I am awaiting af for tomorrow and will be doing IUI #2 this month with 50mg clomid CD3-CD7 and progesterone suppositories after O. I am going to ask about an injectable tomorrow to uup my odd's since they are so slim already.

I hope I can hang out with you all!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Still waiting for cycle day 1 here. I don't think I have ever wanted my period to start so bad in my entire life. :)


----------



## jappygirl76

Good morning Ladies,

I had my CD12 scan and bloodwork today. They found 3 follies on the right side that measured 21mm, 17mm, and 13mm, and there were 3 follies on the left side 17mm, 16mm, and 13mm. I should get my blood results later today, but maybe I will be ready to trigger tonight. What do you ladies think?

I hope that everyone is doing OK!


----------



## tansey

Jappy that is great - at my clinic in the UK you are only allowed a maximum of 3 follies at about 17mm and above.
I had my CD11 scan and they said I must be sensitive to clomid as I had 3 large follies 20mm, 28mm and 30mm. They decided to go ahead with the cycle as 3 is the absolute limit. So trigger tonight and IUI on Friday! :yipee:


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi Tansey

This is great news, so pleased for you!

Sending you loads of love x


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> Jappy that is great - at my clinic in the UK you are only allowed a maximum of 3 follies at about 17mm and above.
> I had my CD11 scan and they said I must be sensitive to clomid as I had 3 large follies 20mm, 28mm and 30mm. They decided to go ahead with the cycle as 3 is the absolute limit. So trigger tonight and IUI on Friday! :yipee:

Oh no, so if I dont trigger tonight, than I might have too many follicles, and they might cancel my IUI??? Oh I guess that I will have to find out the blood test results and what the DR thinks of the scan this morning. I really hope that it doesnt get cancelled. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## tansey

Jappy I think the USA may have didn't rules than here in the UK. You have 4 of a decent size so that could be ok there. Also your bloods will give them a better idea - they don't do them here for IUI!


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> Jappy I think the USA may have didn't rules than here in the UK. You have 4 of a decent size so that could be ok there. Also your bloods will give them a better idea - they don't do them here for IUI!

OK, well they called me yesterday afternoon with my blood test results. My estrogen was 1500, so they told me to do the trigger last night. We have our IUI's this morning and tomorrow morning. :happydance::happydance:

I feel really positive and good about this cycle :winkwink::winkwink:

Hope everyone else is getting along good, and best of luck!!


----------



## lizlemon

good luck Jappygirl!!!! :dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Whats the trigger?

I wonder if i'm doing a modifed IUI due to paying out of pocket... I don't think i am going to scans and u/s and that sort of stuff... All I was told was to take Femara CD5-9 monitor my ovulation and when i surge to come in the next day to collect seman and then to complete the IUI process and hope from there.....

Tomorrow will be CD1 for me since AF arrived after 3pm today (thats how the md told me to calculate it) so I will be starting Femara Wednesday and just watching for my surge which i think it will be March 13-14 but we will see.....

Good luck ladies


#1 IUI here we come!!

:happydance::hugs::hug::friends:


----------



## tansey

hope it went well jappy girl. I'm at hospital now for mine. :dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

I am finally CD1 today! I'll go in sunday for a scan and then start the OPK on CD9. Can't wait..


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> hope it went well jappy girl. I'm at hospital now for mine. :dust:

Hi Tansey

It went well just having a lot of cramping now. We had 28 million today post wash.

How did yours go today? How are you feeling?


----------



## tansey

God it is soooo uncomfortable when they do it! 
They don't tell us what the count is just that the sample is ok and ready to use!
Waiting for the OV cramps now - they said it could be painful as the three were so big!
Going to see if my temps tell me that I have OV'd in the next couple of days insted of putting it in FF now.
Good luck in our 2ww Jappy! :dust:


----------



## tansey

Touch the Sky said:


> I am finally CD1 today! I'll go in sunday for a scan and then start the OPK on CD9. Can't wait..

Good luck. I found that the 1st 2weeks go fast. :dust:


----------



## tansey

Swepakepa3 said:


> Whats the trigger?
> 
> I wonder if i'm doing a modifed IUI due to paying out of pocket... I don't think i am going to scans and u/s and that sort of stuff... All I was told was to take Femara CD5-9 monitor my ovulation and when i surge to come in the next day to collect seman and then to complete the IUI process and hope from there.....
> 
> Tomorrow will be CD1 for me since AF arrived after 3pm today (thats how the md told me to calculate it) so I will be starting Femara Wednesday and just watching for my surge which i think it will be March 13-14 but we will see.....
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> 
> #1 IUI here we come!!
> 
> :happydance::hugs::hug::friends:

It seems that lots of clinics in the USA do it different (especially different than in the UK). The only thing I would say is that without scans you don't know if you have responded or under/over responded to the femara. In the UK they are very careful about the risk of multiples.

The trigger shot is not always used as you can just have your natural surge. It is a HCG injection that helps the eggs get the final maturation and time the OV - so when the scans show that your follicles have reached a certain size you are told to do the shot 24-40hours before IUI and then you will OV shortly afterward.


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> God it is soooo uncomfortable when they do it!
> They don't tell us what the count is just that the sample is ok and ready to use!
> Waiting for the OV cramps now - they said it could be painful as the three were so big!
> Going to see if my temps tell me that I have OV'd in the next couple of days insted of putting it in FF now.
> Good luck in our 2ww Jappy! :dust:

I started having OV cramps last night, and they really intesified this morning before the IUI. When I check my temp this morning is jumped up quite a bit, but I will confirm with the next couple days of temps to make sure that I OV'd.

OK, here we go again for our TWW..Good Luck to both of us. I am sending lost of sticky:dust: to you!! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Finally cycle day 1 yesterday! Scheduled ultrasound for Friday the 11th :) so excited. First month on Femara so nervous in case I end up with 40 eggs or none. (even though logically I know this isn't normal) Will wait and see........


----------



## jappygirl76

31andTrying said:


> Finally cycle day 1 yesterday! Scheduled ultrasound for Friday the 11th :) so excited. First month on Femara so nervous in case I end up with 40 eggs or none. (even though logically I know this isn't normal) Will wait and see........

Congrats, and now the fun begins! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

OV pains started :yipee:

31andTrying - good luck :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> OV pains started :yipee:
> 
> 31andTrying - good luck :dust:

Yeah Tansey!! Who would have thought that we would actually be rooting for pain? Who cares, YEAH :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

OMG! You girls are getting me excited and giving me some PMA back into my life! 

I am also CD1 today. Starting my Clomid Sunday, start opk CD11 (which I will start CD9). I hope we get some good solid sperm this time! :D

If IUI with Clomid doesnt work this cycle, they really want me to move onto IVF with ICSI, but I think I have convinced them to try injectables before I jump to IVF! So IF this cycle doesnt work, I am going super wild next cycle! Fingers Crossed this will be my last stinking cycle as well as all of yours!

How is everyone?....


----------



## Swepakepa3

fingers crossed for you tryforbaby2....!!


Good luck to everyone else who has completed IUI recently...seems to be a few of you. fingers crossed for a sticky!


----------



## wishing2bamom

Hello Ladies! I've been trying to conceive for 12 months. Tried 50mg clomid and missed ovulation.:hissy: then 100mg of clomid and didn't produce more than one folli. and the folli was to small. so took the holidays off and attempted first IUI in Feb with follistim and clomid. produced one at 18mm 13 follies maybe three...didn't want to pay for another u/s so took our chances with the 18mm and had iui w 36million spermies....2 weeks later bfn:sad2:...after progesterone cream that makes you feel like your preggers...pretty sad right now...so I will be starting follistim again with clomid in 3 or 4 days...waiting for AF....

any suggestions on being more hopeful...
im 29 dh 39 no known problems...can ovulate and Im pretty regular....


----------



## tansey

wishing2bamom - you just need to keep trying. IUI is doesn't have a high success rate but just by trying you could be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## wishing2bamom

Good Luck Tansey!!! I think I missed your orig posting...are you having the IUI now? Baby Dust you! :dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Getting nervous about the ultrasound on Friday. What if there are way too many or even worse, none? Anyone not react to femara/clomid?


----------



## lizlemon

Day 1 today, first scan and first injection tomorrow!!!! I am excited and scared!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone,

I hope that your weekend was good!!

So where is everybody in their cycle, let's do a quick status check:

I am, I think about 4 DPO, and not much else to report.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Cycle day 5 here. Started femara on Saturday. Ultrasound this upcoming Friday to check how many little opportunities there are.


----------



## jappygirl76

31andTrying said:


> Cycle day 5 here. Started femara on Saturday. Ultrasound this upcoming Friday to check how many little opportunities there are.

31andTrying that is good news, let us know how everything goes with the scan.:hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! CD4 here. I had an ultrasound yesterday, my right ovary had lots of follies, the largest was 8mm :yipee: the left side had a few but they were very small. I started clomid 100mg yesterday and will begin OPK CD10 (sunday). we are using donor sperm, 2 vials, the count is 75M and 39% motility. we're doing 2 iui's this month. i am very excited :happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone! CD4 here. I had an ultrasound yesterday, my right ovary had lots of follies, the largest was 8mm :yipee: the left side had a few but they were very small. I started clomid 100mg yesterday and will begin OPK CD10 (sunday). we are using donor sperm, 2 vials, the count is 75M and 39% motility. we're doing 2 iui's this month. i am very excited :happydance:

Good Luck, and will you be using the trigger shot or just using OPK's to detect LH surge?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Just OPK, although they scheduled me for a trigger 3/19 in case i haven't ovulated by then.


----------



## tansey

good luck touch! :dust:


----------



## Mallow9

Hi Gals-

Sounds like everyone is doing good for their March IUI. This will be my first IUI next week. I just took my last clomid pills yesterday and will be going to get a ultrosound on Thursday to see how my eggs are. I am keeping my fingers crossed that my complex cyst didn't get bigger. 

I have already started to write down all my questions about IUI so I can have the doctor answer them. I know the percentage is low on getting a pregnancy with IUI and clomid, but it does happen and hoepfully i will be one of them :baby:

Excited to see updates on everyone. :coffee:


----------



## jappygirl76

Good Luck Mallow!! :hugs:

How are things going Touch? :flower:

31andTrying how are you doing? :thumbup:

Tansey, our cycles are very close to eachother. Are you having any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test until you miss AF? I am going to try and wait til 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day). Still have over a week to go. I hate the 2WW :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Touch the Sky

jappygirl76 said:


> Good Luck Mallow!! :hugs:
> 
> How are things going Touch? :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying how are you doing? :thumbup:
> 
> Tansey, our cycles are very close to eachother. Are you having any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test until you miss AF? I am going to try and wait til 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day). Still have over a week to go. I hate the 2WW :wacko::wacko:


CD5 and the days are dragging in anticipation of the IUI! I take the clomid at night and I've noticed I wake up drenched in sweat.. otherwise its all gravy :happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Touch the Sky said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Mallow!! :hugs:
> 
> How are things going Touch? :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying how are you doing? :thumbup:
> 
> Tansey, our cycles are very close to eachother. Are you having any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test until you miss AF? I am going to try and wait til 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day). Still have over a week to go. I hate the 2WW :wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> CD5 and the days are dragging in anticipation of the IUI! I take the clomid at night and I've noticed I wake up drenched in sweat.. otherwise its all gravy :happydance:Click to expand...



WOW, that same thing happens to me when I take the clomid. I am forever taking showers. Before I go to bed and also when I wake up in the morning. At least you know that you are not the only one :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

jappygirl76 said:


> Good Luck Mallow!! :hugs:
> 
> How are things going Touch? :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying how are you doing? :thumbup:
> 
> Tansey, our cycles are very close to eachother. Are you having any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test until you miss AF? I am going to try and wait til 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day). Still have over a week to go. I hate the 2WW :wacko::wacko:

Things are going well. To make things more interesting my sister was due last week and is being induced tomorrow night and I get to be there as long as I stay north of the equator :) So excited. That should make the time go a bit quicker because it is DRAGING.

Waiting for the US on Friday morning. Getting some hot flashes on the Femara. (wasn't expecting that). Also had a bit of meltdown over a grocery list last night with the hubby so have to contribute that to the medication :) 

Touch - we are on almost the same schedule. Cycle day 6 here. Will start ovulation kits tomorrow because I have short cycles. Hopefully time starts to go quicker!

Ladies - Hoping St Patty's day is your lucky day after your 2WW!!!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies!
I'm going to jump in here as after my visit to the clinic yesterday they have suggested IUI for this month. It will be our first month of IUI and 3rd month of clomid. LIke some of you ladies I do get hot flashes on clomid but that's the only side effect I have really had - some people report horrible headaches so I am sure glad that I am not experiencing that.

I have u/s scheduled for cd10 through cd15 which means I'm going back on Sunday. Let's hope they see follicles and that I have some success this month with the IUI.

Sending out lots of :dust: to everyone!!! Hopefully we can have some positive stories amongst us and we can all have Christmas babies!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - Welcome and Best of luck!!!! Hopefully we will all have little presents on the way in the near future.


----------



## tansey

jappygirl76 said:


> Good Luck Mallow!! :hugs:
> 
> How are things going Touch? :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying how are you doing? :thumbup:
> 
> Tansey, our cycles are very close to eachother. Are you having any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test until you miss AF? I am going to try and wait til 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day). Still have over a week to go. I hate the 2WW :wacko::wacko:

Don't know about testing I'll see how it goes nearer the end of the 2ww. Bit early for any symptoms as I'm only 5dpo so only at blasto stage if fertilised, hoping for symptoms in a few days! It does seem to be going slow!

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Mallow!! :hugs:
> 
> How are things going Touch? :flower:
> 
> 31andTrying how are you doing? :thumbup:
> 
> Tansey, our cycles are very close to eachother. Are you having any symptoms? Are you going to wait to test until you miss AF? I am going to try and wait til 3/17 (St. Paddy's Day). Still have over a week to go. I hate the 2WW :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Don't know about testing I'll see how it goes nearer the end of the 2ww. Bit early for any symptoms as I'm only 5dpo so only at blasto stage if fertilised, hoping for symptoms in a few days! It does seem to be going slow!
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:Click to expand...


Well your temps looks good. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am joining the March IUI Club! I started my third round of Follistim last night, and will complete the cycle with an IUI. This will be my second IUI. First round I tried natural relations. Hoping this is my magical month!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone,

How are we all doing this Thursday? It is almost Friday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> How are we all doing this Thursday? It is almost Friday :happydance::happydance:



CD7 here :happydance: I started OPK today. I know it's too early, but I've been having the discharge and pains so I figured better safe than sorry :)

Is anyone using the clearblue digital OPK? I've seen links to other cheaper strips, but I wasn't sure if I'd be able to read the lines correctly.. I got this OPK for $25 on amazon.com (no tax, free shipping) and it comes with 20 strips. I got a negative on the digital and when I pulled out the stick, there was a faint 2nd line.. does this mean it's coming? hmm... :shrug:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Day 3 of femara just waiting for my surge then iui here I come!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> How are we all doing this Thursday? It is almost Friday :happydance::happydance:

CD7 here :happydance: I started OPK today. I know it's early but I've been having discharge and pains, so better safe than sorry! :)

Has anyone used the clearblue digital OPK? Mine was negative this morning, but when I pulled the test stick out there was a faint 2nd line. Does this mean it's coming? :shrug:


----------



## jappygirl76

Touch the Sky said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> How are we all doing this Thursday? It is almost Friday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> CD7 here :happydance: I started OPK today. I know it's early but I've been having discharge and pains, so better safe than sorry! :)
> 
> Has anyone used the clearblue digital OPK? Mine was negative this morning, but when I pulled the test stick out there was a faint 2nd line. Does this mean it's coming? :shrug:Click to expand...

I have used the digital smiley face OPK's. When I took the stick out of the holder there was a faint 2nd line, and it got darker leading up to my smiley face. So I would say that is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Touch the Sky

I have one more question.. how often do you test OPK? Once a day? Twice?


----------



## jappygirl76

I always tested twice a day just to make sure that I didnt miss my surge. Once around 10am, then again when I got home from work at around 6pm.


----------



## Mallow9

Touch the Sky said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> How are we all doing this Thursday? It is almost Friday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> CD7 here :happydance: I started OPK today. I know it's early but I've been having discharge and pains, so better safe than sorry! :)
> 
> Has anyone used the clearblue digital OPK? Mine was negative this morning, but when I pulled the test stick out there was a faint 2nd line. Does this mean it's coming? :shrug:Click to expand...

I honestly do not like the Clearblu7e Digital OPK since I had 2 faulty testers. At least Clearblue sent me out 2 more boxes of sticks and testers. I prefer to see the 2 lines then waiting for the smiley face.

If you see the faint 2nd line it means it is coming :thumbup:


----------



## Mallow9

Just had a doctor appointment today on CD11 and it looks like i have 2 eggs that are 11mm in size which maybe the clomid helped with, but my lining is a bit thin still. I go back on monday to see how much more the eggs have grown and they will also be giving me a HCG Trigger shot and schedule my first IUI on Tuesday. SOOOO Excited! Anyone else have a HCG shot? The nurse said they hurt, but have a minimum side effects - anyone else have side effects? 

This is the first dr. appointment that i didn't have horrible news and sat in my car after crying. 

Bring on the IUI :happydance: ha ha.


----------



## Touch the Sky

that is great news mallow!


----------



## jappygirl76

Mallow9 said:


> Just had a doctor appointment today on CD11 and it looks like i have 2 eggs that are 11mm in size which maybe the clomid helped with, but my lining is a bit thin still. I go back on monday to see how much more the eggs have grown and they will also be giving me a HCG Trigger shot and schedule my first IUI on Tuesday. SOOOO Excited! Anyone else have a HCG shot? The nurse said they hurt, but have a minimum side effects - anyone else have side effects?
> 
> This is the first dr. appointment that i didn't have horrible news and sat in my car after crying.
> 
> Bring on the IUI :happydance: ha ha.

So glad to hear that you received some good news and there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Just FYI, I did have the HCG shot duing the last IUI cycle and this one and it didnt hurt. Where are you supposed to be injecting yourself? I think that makes a difference, mine was in the belly.:hugs:


----------



## Mallow9

jappygirl76 said:


> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a doctor appointment today on CD11 and it looks like i have 2 eggs that are 11mm in size which maybe the clomid helped with, but my lining is a bit thin still. I go back on monday to see how much more the eggs have grown and they will also be giving me a HCG Trigger shot and schedule my first IUI on Tuesday. SOOOO Excited! Anyone else have a HCG shot? The nurse said they hurt, but have a minimum side effects - anyone else have side effects?
> 
> This is the first dr. appointment that i didn't have horrible news and sat in my car after crying.
> 
> Bring on the IUI :happydance: ha ha.
> 
> So glad to hear that you received some good news and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Just FYI, I did have the HCG shot duing the last IUI cycle and this one and it didnt hurt. Where are you supposed to be injecting yourself? I think that makes a difference, mine was in the belly.:hugs:Click to expand...

 

Thanks Jappy! The HCG shot will be given to be by the nurse on Monday and it sounds like it will be injected in my high thigh or my behind!! Do you have any side effects since it is a hormone? Either way if it helps launch my eggs ill to it!


----------



## tansey

Jappy I see you had a sexy dip today! :dust:

Mallow - the injection doesn't hurt at all and there is no need for them to do it in your bum! I have had mine in the thigh and tummy using my injector pen and neither really hurt. 

Touch - I luv the digi ones and a faint line could mean that it is building up. I used to do mine between 11am-2pm. to expebsive twice a day.

Good luck to everyone else this March :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Tansey you are soooooo funny, a sexy dip, LOL :rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## jappygirl76

Mallow9 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a doctor appointment today on CD11 and it looks like i have 2 eggs that are 11mm in size which maybe the clomid helped with, but my lining is a bit thin still. I go back on monday to see how much more the eggs have grown and they will also be giving me a HCG Trigger shot and schedule my first IUI on Tuesday. SOOOO Excited! Anyone else have a HCG shot? The nurse said they hurt, but have a minimum side effects - anyone else have side effects?
> 
> This is the first dr. appointment that i didn't have horrible news and sat in my car after crying.
> 
> Bring on the IUI :happydance: ha ha.
> 
> So glad to hear that you received some good news and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Just FYI, I did have the HCG shot duing the last IUI cycle and this one and it didnt hurt. Where are you supposed to be injecting yourself? I think that makes a difference, mine was in the belly.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jappy! The HCG shot will be given to be by the nurse on Monday and it sounds like it will be injected in my high thigh or my behind!! Do you have any side effects since it is a hormone? Either way if it helps launch my eggs ill to it!Click to expand...

I dont remember any real side effects, except that the night after the shot I was getting nauseous a lot, but once I laid down I felt better.

Oh, and I had some trouble sleeping for a couple of nights after the shot. Now that I think about it, maybe I was jsut really anxious about the IUI's!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Touch the Sky said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> How are we all doing this Thursday? It is almost Friday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> CD7 here :happydance: I started OPK today. I know it's too early, but I've been having the discharge and pains so I figured better safe than sorry :)
> 
> Is anyone using the clearblue digital OPK? I've seen links to other cheaper strips, but I wasn't sure if I'd be able to read the lines correctly.. I got this OPK for $25 on amazon.com (no tax, free shipping) and it comes with 20 strips. I got a negative on the digital and when I pulled out the stick, there was a faint 2nd line.. does this mean it's coming? hmm... :shrug:Click to expand...

If you are having the discharge and such then I say start opking! You most likely will always have a faint second line, I always do anyway. I get a really strong dark second line when its my surge! It's so exciting to see the smiley! I always use those but this time I am using answer brand dipstick tests to see if I can see my line 'hopefully - gradually' get darker. I want to trick my RE into giving me my IUI the day of my positive opk. 9 out of 10 times I O the same day as my positive and last month they did my IUI the day after my positive. What a waste of money! Oh yea, and once I hit CD11...I test 2x a day!



Mallow9 said:


> Just had a doctor appointment today on CD11 and it looks like i have 2 eggs that are 11mm in size which maybe the clomid helped with, but my lining is a bit thin still. I go back on monday to see how much more the eggs have grown and they will also be giving me a HCG Trigger shot and schedule my first IUI on Tuesday. SOOOO Excited! Anyone else have a HCG shot? The nurse said they hurt, but have a minimum side effects - anyone else have side effects?
> 
> This is the first dr. appointment that i didn't have horrible news and sat in my car after crying.
> 
> Bring on the IUI :happydance: ha ha.

very happy you had good news! now let's hope those 2 little eggies cooperate! :)

don't know about the shot, but I start injections of some kind next cycle if this one doesn't work.


CD7 for me today. Trying to have fun with it all this cycle! :winkwink:

:sex:

Good Luck to us all! :dust:


----------



## Springy

Sending you lots of positive vibes!!!

I had the trigger shot last month and the shot itself was fine but they gave it to me in the back of my hip upper butt area and it was killing me for the next 2 days! To the point it woke me up and I could not lie on that side.

I'm cd7 and eagerly waiting for my scans on day 10! Praying there are large follicles developing!

When I was using opk I started on day 10 and I have used the smiley and the two line Internet cheapies and I agree with the other ladies - i like the 2 line one as you can see the surge coming.

We are all getting close to the dreaded tww! How do you ladies stay pOsitive and distracted? I'm thinking part of my issue is that I obesses too much in the tww and cause more harm to my chances!!



Mallow9 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a doctor appointment today on CD11 and it looks like i have 2 eggs that are 11mm in size which maybe the clomid helped with, but my lining is a bit thin still. I go back on monday to see how much more the eggs have grown and they will also be giving me a HCG Trigger shot and schedule my first IUI on Tuesday. SOOOO Excited! Anyone else have a HCG shot? The nurse said they hurt, but have a minimum side effects - anyone else have side effects?
> 
> This is the first dr. appointment that i didn't have horrible news and sat in my car after crying.
> 
> Bring on the IUI :happydance: ha ha.
> 
> So glad to hear that you received some good news and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Just FYI, I did have the HCG shot duing the last IUI cycle and this one and it didnt hurt. Where are you supposed to be injecting yourself? I think that makes a difference, mine was in the belly.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jappy! The HCG shot will be given to be by the nurse on Monday and it sounds like it will be injected in my high thigh or my behind!! Do you have any side effects since it is a hormone? Either way if it helps launch my eggs ill to it!Click to expand...


----------



## Touch the Sky

I just realized that I posted twice earlier.. the first time didn't show on the thread so I reposted it... whoopsie :)

Just took my last dose of clomid :happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Everyone is getting ready to go in to their 2WW, and I am in my 1WW. Had a pretty nice temp dip yesterday, and it went way back up this morning. So, hopefully that is a good thing. I have never seen that on my charts before.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Just got back from the day 9 ultrasound. Not sure how to feel. There were only 2 folicles and Dr said they were smaller than she would expect(9.something and 10.something). Dr said she doesn't think the medicine helped much. She has me taking the strongest dose of femara for the next 5 days. Back in on Tuesday for another Ultrasound. Soooooo hoping this works. 

And..I got to watch my niece being born yesterday which was pretty fantastic!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Happy Friday everyone!!

Just curious - what CD is everyone on?

I am CD8


----------



## jappygirl76

I am CD21.


----------



## tansey

jappy great temp rise :thumbup:

31andTrying - things could change for the better over the next few days, there is still time for them to grow :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> jappy great temp rise :thumbup:
> 
> 31andTrying - things could change for the better over the next few days, there is still time for them to grow :dust:

So, maybe that was a very sexy temp dip yesterday :happydance:

How are you doing Tansey? Still holding in there?


----------



## Springy

CD 7 for me!

We can make it through the TWW together as we're close in days!



Touch the Sky said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> Just curious - what CD is everyone on?
> 
> I am CD8


----------



## tansey

jappygirl76 said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> jappy great temp rise :thumbup:
> 
> 31andTrying - things could change for the better over the next few days, there is still time for them to grow :dust:
> 
> So, maybe that was a very sexy temp dip yesterday :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing Tansey? Still holding in there?Click to expand...

I'm fine thanks - just hoping this next week goes fast!


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> jappy great temp rise :thumbup:
> 
> 31andTrying - things could change for the better over the next few days, there is still time for them to grow :dust:
> 
> So, maybe that was a very sexy temp dip yesterday :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing Tansey? Still holding in there?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine thanks - just hoping this next week goes fast!Click to expand...

Me Too!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> CD 7 for me!
> 
> We can make it through the TWW together as we're close in days!
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> Just curious - what CD is everyone on?
> 
> I am CD8Click to expand...


Great! :flower:

I have a question, possible TMI.. today I'm having _lots_ of discharge, and I thought that was a sign of actual ovulation. Could someone please clarify... sorry I am pretty new to this! :blush:


----------



## jappygirl76

Touch the Sky said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> CD 7 for me!
> 
> We can make it through the TWW together as we're close in days!
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> Just curious - what CD is everyone on?
> 
> I am CD8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great! :flower:
> 
> I have a question, possible TMI.. today I'm having _lots_ of discharge, and I thought that was a sign of actual ovulation. Could someone please clarify... sorry I am pretty new to this! :blush:Click to expand...


It could be that your OV is close. Maybe you will OV early this month


----------



## Springy

Lots of discharge generally signifies ovulation but depends on the consistency of it ... if it's egg white and slippery definitely ovulation. Try an OPK today to see if it is (+) and then :sex: if it is!

What day were they planning your IUI for?



Touch the Sky said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> CD 7 for me!
> 
> We can make it through the TWW together as we're close in days!
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> Just curious - what CD is everyone on?
> 
> I am CD8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great! :flower:
> 
> I have a question, possible TMI.. today I'm having _lots_ of discharge, and I thought that was a sign of actual ovulation. Could someone please clarify... sorry I am pretty new to this! :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## Touch the Sky

I did a OPK this morning, negative.. will try again in 2 hours.. I'm nervous that I'll miss it, as I've heard about faulty OPKs. My IUI isn't scheduled, it will be done the day after +opk. In fact my dr told me to start OPK on CD9, which is actually tomorrow. I dunno. We'll see :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

jappygirl76 said:


> Everyone is getting ready to go in to their 2WW, and I am in my 1WW. Had a pretty nice temp dip yesterday, and it went way back up this morning. So, hopefully that is a good thing. I have never seen that on my charts before.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend!

:thumbup: Nice temp dip the other day! I also have hope for the two IUI's in a row you have had! I don't start my two IUI's in one month until next cycle. IF there is going to be a next cycle :lol:

When do you think you will start testing?



31andTrying said:


> Just got back from the day 9 ultrasound. Not sure how to feel. There were only 2 folicles and Dr said they were smaller than she would expect(9.something and 10.something). Dr said she doesn't think the medicine helped much. She has me taking the strongest dose of femara for the next 5 days. Back in on Tuesday for another Ultrasound. Soooooo hoping this works.
> 
> And..I got to watch my niece being born yesterday which was pretty fantastic!!!

First off, congratulations Auntie! :)

Secondly, I really hope this does the trick for you and that those 2 eggs get bigger! Fingers Crossed! xxx



Touch the Sky said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> Just curious - what CD is everyone on?
> 
> I am CD8

Today I am CD9. I think a few of us are exactly on the same CD! 



Touch the Sky said:


> I did a OPK this morning, negative.. will try again in 2 hours.. I'm nervous that I'll miss it, as I've heard about faulty OPKs. My IUI isn't scheduled, it will be done the day after +opk. In fact my dr told me to start OPK on CD9, which is actually tomorrow. I dunno. We'll see :)

How long are your cycles normally? Are you taking any fertility meds? I start my opk's at CD9 and do them 2x a day. Once with fmu or smu and then at 2pm....If I am getting lots of cramps or tons and tons of cm I test again at like 7pm on the day of those pains. My IUI is also done the day after a positive opk. I used smiley'slast month and got no line warning that I was coming and they did the IUI (I believe) the day after I ovulated. So this cycle I switched back to dipstick tests so I can hopefully see the line gradually get positive and hopefully I can get the IUI done on the same day as my actual ovulation! I get no ultrasounds on clomid :(

You and I must be on the same day CD wise!


----------



## Touch the Sky

We are on the same CD :) My cycles are like clockwork (unless i'm really stressed out) at 28 days. What is fmu or smu? I typically ovulate around CD13, but I'm on clomid 100mg I'm not sure when i'll ov this cycle. I'm all worried that I'll miss the LH so I'm thinking about buying a 2nd set of opk's at target today. This IUI thing is expensive, so I want to make sure everything is right. Ya know. 

Why don't you get u/s on clomid? I've already had one on CD3, and I'll have another the day of my IUI's. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

FMU - first morning urine.... SMU second mornig urine


I am also CD 9- still testing low on my CBFM

I'm nervous to test 2x a day... they told me to do it with the FMU...what happens if i get a peak the 2nd time i test in the day? do i call that day or wait til the following day? 
so i'd rather just test the 1x/day.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## jappygirl76

Thanks Tryforbaby2, I actually had a jump in my temps this morning. I am trying not to test until I am late for AF, but my will power may not be that good. :winkwink::wacko:


----------



## lizlemon

Does anyone know how many mm a follical grows per day? Just had my scan, lead on 13mm and 4 others at 10mm. So hopefully they will stay that size and the lead one will grow nicely.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Touch the Sky said:


> We are on the same CD :) My cycles are like clockwork (unless i'm really stressed out) at 28 days. What is fmu or smu? I typically ovulate around CD13, but I'm on clomid 100mg I'm not sure when i'll ov this cycle. I'm all worried that I'll miss the LH so I'm thinking about buying a 2nd set of opk's at target today. This IUI thing is expensive, so I want to make sure everything is right. Ya know.
> 
> Why don't you get u/s on clomid? I've already had one on CD3, and I'll have another the day of my IUI's.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend :happydance:

Don't know why I don't u/s's???? They said once I start injections then I'll get them. They said they base my ovulation off my bloodwork they do the morning of my positive opk.

I actually have opk's right now with the same exact color in lines, which is so weird for me already at CD10! (same since yesterday?....wtf?)....I usually O either CD14 or CD15 on clomid or soy isoflavones......I used to O CD18-CD22....what a pain! :lol:
Hope your weekend is good too! :)



Swepakepa3 said:


> FMU - first morning urine.... SMU second mornig urine
> 
> 
> I am also CD 9- still testing low on my CBFM
> 
> I'm nervous to test 2x a day... they told me to do it with the FMU...what happens if i get a peak the 2nd time i test in the day? do i call that day or wait til the following day?
> so i'd rather just test the 1x/day.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Thanks for answering! :)

I test twice a day. Most times I get a strong pos at night.....but to each their own! I am wondering if I get a strong positive at night this cycle if they will IUI me the next day......? :shrug: 

:dust:



jappygirl76 said:


> Thanks Tryforbaby2, I actually had a jump in my temps this morning. I am trying not to test until I am late for AF, but my will power may not be that good. :winkwink::wacko:

Your temps look good and the fact that you had two IUI's together is good too!!!! Any symptoms?....If you dont mind me asking was was the final count/motility of your sample at IUI?.....


----------



## tryforbaby2

tansey, your temps look awesome too! :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

Chart looks great Jappy! :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Thanks Tansey, your temps are looking good! :winkwink:

Tryforbaby2, our final count after the wash was 30 million on day 1 of IUI, and 28 million on day 2 of IUI. They didnt tell us the actual percentage of motility but they said that they took the best. I hope that was enough:wacko:. Are those good numbers??


----------



## Springy

Not really sure how to feel today after my cd 10 u/s .... Had only one lead follicle at 18mm and another at 11mm and the Dr said that he didn't feel the 11mm one would catch up :( Last month I had more than that and no luck so am trying not to get too bummed out.

They think they will trigger tomorrow if the lead is 20mm so that would be IUI on Tues and Wed.

Really bad mental meltdown at the clinic this AM when it took three nurses three different attempts to try and get blood - every single time my veins collapsed! Not super fun when I have an irrational fear of needles!


----------



## Mallow9

Going to the dr. today to get my trigger shot and see where my 2 lg eggs are at. I hope they were growing 2mm a day like the dr. said they should and schedule my first IUI tomorrow!

I am a bit nervous to hear what my different paths are if the IUI doesn't work this month. I might need to get the complex cyst removed before moving forward with another IUI. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the month :thumbup:


----------



## Mallow9

Springy said:


> Not really sure how to feel today after my cd 10 u/s .... Had only one lead follicle at 18mm and another at 11mm and the Dr said that he didn't feel the 11mm one would catch up :( Last month I had more than that and no luck so am trying not to get too bummed out.
> 
> They think they will trigger tomorrow if the lead is 20mm so that would be IUI on Tues and Wed.
> 
> Really bad mental meltdown at the clinic this AM when it took three nurses three different attempts to try and get blood - every single time my veins collapsed! Not super fun when I have an irrational fear of needles!

Sorry to hear that! All it takes is one egg so it can still happen. One of my fears is needles and my veins have a history of collapsing too. I think i would have had a meltdown too... :hugs:


----------



## Springy

It was a total meltdown! I did feel bad later in the day and I was even saying to myself at the time "oh my, this is a meltdown, stop crying" but I just couldn't!

They did my hCG trigger this AM as my follicle was 21mm, so we are scheduled for IUI tomorrow and Wednesday.

Fx'd your follicles are large enough and they trigger you today too! :hugs:




Mallow9 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Not really sure how to feel today after my cd 10 u/s .... Had only one lead follicle at 18mm and another at 11mm and the Dr said that he didn't feel the 11mm one would catch up :( Last month I had more than that and no luck so am trying not to get too bummed out.
> 
> They think they will trigger tomorrow if the lead is 20mm so that would be IUI on Tues and Wed.
> 
> Really bad mental meltdown at the clinic this AM when it took three nurses three different attempts to try and get blood - every single time my veins collapsed! Not super fun when I have an irrational fear of needles!
> 
> Sorry to hear that! All it takes is one egg so it can still happen. One of my fears is needles and my veins have a history of collapsing too. I think i would have had a meltdown too... :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## jappygirl76

Well ladies my temp dropped today and I am cramping more than before. I am only 10dpo so it is way too early for AF for me. I am not really sure what to think. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## tansey

Jappy cramping can be a pregnancy sign! Also temp drop could be implantation! :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Even though I had a dip on 6dpo, could that have been nothing?


----------



## Swepakepa3

So i got my high today on my CBFM....so should be peaking any day now!! my question is can anyone else what the IUI process feels like? is it like the HSG test? should I take 2 asprin before hand? What should I expect?


----------



## Kaylakin

Swepakepa3 said:


> So i got my high today on my CBFM....so should be peaking any day now!! my question is can anyone else what the IUI process feels like? is it like the HSG test? should I take 2 asprin before hand? What should I expect?

Hey Swepakepa,
IUI is nothing like the HSG..I barely feel a thing (have had 2 so far) It is way better than getting an annual exam too - no poking around in there really. They just put in the speculum which is the most uncomfortable part, if anything, and then a very thin catheter which I never feel (plus, your cervix should be more open for ovulation anyway), they shoot in the sperm, and that's it. It is over so quickly..! I think they say it is possible to have cramping sometimes, but nothing major usually. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Mallow9

From my doctor appointment yesterday I have 2 eggs that are about 18mm and 3rd at 14mm so they want to wait until tomorrow (wed) to do the Trigger shot. Looks like now I will be having my IUI on Thursday. My tempature dropped yesterday and I am starting to see a line on my ovulation tests. Today is CD16 so maybe I ovulate late..

Also good news is that I talked to a specialist yesterday and my complex cyst is not getting bigger from the clomid I have been on so it looks like I will be able to do multiple IUI's in a row without having surgery :happydance:. I might have a polp on my cervix lining, but they are not sure yet so this might need to get looked at in the future.

Excited and nervous about my IUI on Thursday. Not looking foward to the dreaded 2 weeks after. Wish me luck everyone!:winkwink:

*Jappy -* Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

*Springy *- Keep us updated on how things go today and tomorrow! Hopefully you didn't have to see any more needles 

*Swepakepa3* - First IUI is on Thursday so if you don't have one earlier then that I can let you know how mine goes. I am also hoping that it doesn't feel like the HSG since during that procedure I was crying uncontrollable from the pain and anxiety. I Don't wish that procedure on anyone!


----------



## jappygirl76

Thanks Mallow! Just from my experience the HSG was very painful. The iui did not hury until the day after but I think that was from oving.
B estof luck and I am keeping my fx'd for you as well.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mallow - Best of luck for Thursday! I am excited for you! :) 

I had a second US today and the 2nd dose of the Femara seems to be doing the trick! :) Have one that is 14.42, one that is 13.44 and a third that she says may catch up. Expecting to do the trigger shot on Saturday unless I get a positive OPK before then. I am a bit paranoid about missing it so I am using the happy face as well as the regular sticks. 

So excited at this point! :) 
Hoping to hear results from those of you testing soon!


----------



## Springy

First IUI done! Was not as bad as the HSG but I definitely felt the insertion of the cathetar but it was done and over with really quickly.

Dr said DH number were good - 55 million with 99% motility. Come on boys find that EGG!

Jappy - how are you feeling today?

Mallow9 - you probably just ovulate late. On natural cycles I am 16 to 17 days so you're not that far off! Clomid for me for some reason shortens my cycles by several days. Keep watching the temp and OPKs! Great news that the clomid isn't negatively affecting your cyst and let's keep our fx'd that clomid and IUI are successful for you.

Swepakepa3 - Good luck with your IUI! 




Mallow9 said:


> From my doctor appointment yesterday I have 2 eggs that are about 18mm and 3rd at 14mm so they want to wait until tomorrow (wed) to do the Trigger shot. Looks like now I will be having my IUI on Thursday. My tempature dropped yesterday and I am starting to see a line on my ovulation tests. Today is CD16 so maybe I ovulate late..
> 
> Also good news is that I talked to a specialist yesterday and my complex cyst is not getting bigger from the clomid I have been on so it looks like I will be able to do multiple IUI's in a row without having surgery :happydance:. I might have a polp on my cervix lining, but they are not sure yet so this might need to get looked at in the future.
> 
> Excited and nervous about my IUI on Thursday. Not looking foward to the dreaded 2 weeks after. Wish me luck everyone!:winkwink:
> 
> *Jappy -* Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> *Springy *- Keep us updated on how things go today and tomorrow! Hopefully you didn't have to see any more needles
> 
> *Swepakepa3* - First IUI is on Thursday so if you don't have one earlier then that I can let you know how mine goes. I am also hoping that it doesn't feel like the HSG since during that procedure I was crying uncontrollable from the pain and anxiety. I Don't wish that procedure on anyone!


----------



## Springy

Glad to hear that Femara is doing the trick!!! Those are good numbers and always good to have more than one follicle ready when triggering.

Keep us posted :)



31andTrying said:


> Mallow - Best of luck for Thursday! I am excited for you! :)
> 
> I had a second US today and the 2nd dose of the Femara seems to be doing the trick! :) Have one that is 14.42, one that is 13.44 and a third that she says may catch up. Expecting to do the trigger shot on Saturday unless I get a positive OPK before then. I am a bit paranoid about missing it so I am using the happy face as well as the regular sticks.
> 
> So excited at this point! :)
> Hoping to hear results from those of you testing soon!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi springy, glad to hear that it iui went smooth. On to the 2ww for you.

I feel good. No cramping, no spotting, just so hot flashes, dizziness, and I keep feeling like my heart is racing. I have actually been having that feeling for a couple of days. Weird!!


----------



## Springy

No cramping and no spotting is a GREAT sign! I know dizziness and lightheadiness are symptoms of pregnancy so hang in there.



jappygirl76 said:


> Hi springy, glad to hear that it iui went smooth. On to the 2ww for you.
> 
> I feel good. No cramping, no spotting, just so hot flashes, dizziness, and I keep feeling like my heart is racing. I have actually been having that feeling for a couple of days. Weird!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

jappygirl76 said:


> Hi springy, glad to hear that it iui went smooth. On to the 2ww for you.
> 
> I feel good. No cramping, no spotting, just so hot flashes, dizziness, and I keep feeling like my heart is racing. I have actually been having that feeling for a couple of days. Weird!!

Jappy - when are you planning to test? So hoping this is your month!


----------



## jappygirl76

I really donny want to test until I miss af. Seeing those negatives just break my heart. But I don't know what do you ladies think?


----------



## tansey

Jappy I see your temp is back up! Plus you have symptoms - when are you testing? :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

I am not sure. When r u going to test?


----------



## tansey

I won't test unless my temp reaches 37c or I get a symptom! I getting spotting before AF starts so sometimes I know it is over early anyway!


----------



## jappygirl76

Yeah I am just gonna wait until I miss af.


----------



## tansey

Well good luck to us all - no matter what stage we are at! :dust:


----------



## Mallow9

tansey said:


> Well good luck to us all - no matter what stage we are at! :dust:

I second that! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

We are all rooting for you ladies!! :dust:



tansey said:


> Well good luck to us all - no matter what stage we
> are at! :dust:


----------



## Springy

Ladies I need a reality check .... Iui was at 10:30 this morning and I am having horrible cramps tonight - I know it says it is normal but I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

sorry i can't help Springy.... but i hope all is well... good luck!!

My problem is i tested this morning with my CBFM and digital (smiley face) OPK and results: HIGH and No smiley.

I had lots of EWCM today so i decided to do the OPK this evening b/c i just felt it...and there it was smiley face....

Now my question is should I be going in for my IUI tomorrow. OR just call and schedule my IUI for thursday?

HMmmmmmm... guess thats what i get for testing 2x/day.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Swepakepa3 said:


> sorry i can't help Springy.... but i hope all is well... good luck!!
> 
> My problem is i tested this morning with my CBFM and digital (smiley face) OPK and results: HIGH and No smiley.
> 
> I had lots of EWCM today so i decided to do the OPK this evening b/c i just felt it...and there it was smiley face....
> 
> Now my question is should I be going in for my IUI tomorrow. OR just call and schedule my IUI for thursday?
> 
> HMmmmmmm... guess thats what i get for testing 2x/day.


do it tomorrow, since the spermies can live up to 5 days in there :) good luck!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Swepakepa3 said:


> sorry i can't help Springy.... but i hope all is well... good luck!!
> 
> My problem is i tested this morning with my CBFM and digital (smiley face) OPK and results: HIGH and No smiley.
> 
> I had lots of EWCM today so i decided to do the OPK this evening b/c i just felt it...and there it was smiley face....
> 
> Now my question is should I be going in for my IUI tomorrow. OR just call and schedule my IUI for thursday?
> 
> HMmmmmmm... guess thats what i get for testing 2x/day.


Was your surge later this month with the Femara? I usually ovulate around day 12-15 but no surge yet for me and the follicles were still there on the scan yesterday. I am wondering if the Femara is delaying ovulation for me.
Good luck with your IUI!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I surged last night at 6:30 and again this morning! I called and heading to sperm prep then iui right now!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## jappygirl76

Good luck swepa!

12dpo no af and very little cramping. No spotting at all just a bit sleepy.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good luck swepa!!

Jappy- When are you going to test? I'm very excited for you :)


----------



## jappygirl76

It is taking every little but of will power that I have not to test yet. I just couldn't take it again to see a bfn. Oh I just don't know what to do, I want to test tomorrow on st paddy day. I will be 13 dpo and that isn't too early right?


----------



## Touch the Sky

jappygirl76 said:


> It is taking every little but of will power that I have not to test yet. I just couldn't take it again to see a bfn. Oh I just don't know what to do, I want to test tomorrow on st paddy day. I will be 13 dpo and that isn't too early right?

I don't think that's too early :happydance:. When is your AF due?


----------



## jappygirl76

I am due on friday


----------



## tansey

Same as me Jappy! 13DPO isn't too early to test but if it is BFN it doesn't mean it is all over as you can get a late BFP! :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> Same as me Jappy! 13DPO isn't too early to test but if it is BFN it doesn't mean it is all over as you can get a late BFP! :dust:

Omg tansey when r u gonna test?


----------



## Springy

GOOD LUCK Swepakepa3!!!! Let us know how it goes. 

Had my second one this morning at 10:30 and it was a lot better today than yesterday and so far no cramping. The Dr who did it this morning was really good and she was SO positive. Told me that she felt this would be the month for DH and I :) Into the dreaded tww ....




Swepakepa3 said:


> I surged last night at 6:30 and again this morning! I called and heading to sperm prep then iui right now!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tansey

jappygirl76 said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Same as me Jappy! 13DPO isn't too early to test but if it is BFN it doesn't mean it is all over as you can get a late BFP! :dust:
> 
> Omg tansey when r u gonna test?Click to expand...

If my temp rises I might or if it drops I may as well if it's going to be all over anyway :wacko:


----------



## Swepakepa3

It wasnt bad at all...... lady had a hard time getting the right angle to get the cathetar in place but after a few tries it went......

Minimally crampy today

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Springy

Stay positive! Its not over till AF comes.



tansey said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Same as me Jappy! 13DPO isn't too early to test but if it is BFN it doesn't mean it is all over as you can get a late BFP! :dust:
> 
> Omg tansey when r u gonna test?Click to expand...
> 
> If my temp rises I might or if it drops I may as well if it's going to be all over anyway :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

Glad to hear it went well. Now we just need to keep ourselves occupied and stress free for two weeks.



Swepakepa3 said:


> It wasnt bad at all...... lady had a hard time getting the right angle to get the cathetar in place but after a few tries it went......
> 
> Minimally crampy today
> 
> Good luck everyone!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies :)

I got my +opk this afternoon, so IUI's tomorrow and Friday :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Good luck!!! 

Now you can join us in the TWW.

LOTS of :dust: to all of us and let's keep our fx'd for :bfp:



Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :)
> 
> I got my +opk this afternoon, so IUI's tomorrow and Friday :happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

lots of IUI's this week!! :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!

I only did it one day.... I wonder what the sucess rate difference if between 1day and 2days? 

I am paying out of pocket b/c nothing covered by insurance so i figured start with one day!!

I'm getting more crampy as the night goes on....has anyone found this? not bad but definity more noticeable.


----------



## Springy

I had to pay out of pocket too .... not sure there is much of an increase in success rate with two days but that was the standard for the clinic I'm with. 

I was really crampy last night - almost unbearable actually! I asked the Dr. today if this was normal and she said yes it is normal and a good sign of ovulation so hang in there the cramping goes away! I am much better today after the second IUI.



Swepakepa3 said:


> lots of IUI's this week!! :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> I only did it one day.... I wonder what the sucess rate difference if between 1day and 2days?
> 
> I am paying out of pocket b/c nothing covered by insurance so i figured start with one day!!
> 
> I'm getting more crampy as the night goes on....has anyone found this? not bad but definity more noticeable.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Two days is also standard for my clinic, although I may just do one next month. The clinic visits and iui's are covered by insurance, but I pay for the donor sperm out of pocket, and its $500 a pop! :wacko:


----------



## jappygirl76

Good morning Ladies,

So i broke down and tested with a FRER this morning and it was BFN. I am still not having any AF symptoms, no spotting and my temp is still up. Is it possible that it is just too early for me to test??

Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Springy

When my sister was trying the HPTs were not showing (+) till after AF was missed and by several days so until she shows up stay positive and hopeful. I know easier said than done .....


----------



## Springy

Clinic visits are part of my "cycle monitoring" fee and it was 280 for the year, then its $200 per sperm wash so essentially the IUI costs $400 as it is done twice with washed sperm. Small price when compared to IVF but still not fun to have to pay for! I think donor sperm where I am in is in the $500 range too .... 



Touch the Sky said:


> Two days is also standard for my clinic, although I may just do one next month. The clinic visits and iui's are covered by insurance, but I pay for the donor sperm out of pocket, and its $500 a pop! :wacko:


----------



## tansey

Jappy sorry about the BFN - my temp dropped and spotting and BFN so all over for me now - start #3 as soon as AF here properly.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi ladies. I had my first iui today, and everything looks good. The doctor said the sperm is really good, and there were 9 million. I had 4 follies, sized 24, 21, 18, 17. Dr said it looked like ill ovulate this afternoon. The Dr even had my OH hold the syringe and put it in! I have another iui tomorrow and we test on April fools. Fx'd!!!!


----------



## Springy

Tansey - sorry to hear about the cramping and spotting. Stay positive, and look forward to next month.



tansey said:


> Jappy sorry about the BFN - my temp dropped and spotting and BFN so all over for me now - start #3 as soon as AF here properly.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lizlemon

Guttingly it looks like my cycle will be cancelled due to 4 follies. Waiting for phone call with descision:cry::cry:


----------



## jappygirl76

tansey said:


> Jappy sorry about the BFN - my temp dropped and spotting and BFN so all over for me now - start #3 as soon as AF here properly.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Tansey, I am so sorry hun :(.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

OMG!! I just got a happy face on the OPK!!! So excited!!!!!!! going in tomorrow morning for my first IUI. I can't believe it. All the worries about missing my ovulation, etc. I can't believe it. Luck o the irish :)


----------



## jappygirl76

31andTrying said:


> OMG!! I just got a happy face on the OPK!!! So excited!!!!!!! going in tomorrow morning for my first IUI. I can't believe it. All the worries about missing my ovulation, etc. I can't believe it. Luck o the irish :)

Congratulations let us know how it goes!


----------



## Swepakepa3

31andTrying said:


> OMG!! I just got a happy face on the OPK!!! So excited!!!!!!! going in tomorrow morning for my first IUI. I can't believe it. All the worries about missing my ovulation, etc. I can't believe it. Luck o the irish :)


Yippie!! good luck!! fingers crossed for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Springy

That's awesome!! Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes.

:happydance:



31andTrying said:


> OMG!! I just got a happy face on the OPK!!! So excited!!!!!!! going in tomorrow morning for my first IUI. I can't believe it. All the worries about missing my ovulation, etc. I can't believe it. Luck o the irish :)


----------



## Mallow9

I haven't been on here for a couple of days so I am just catching up on where everyone is... Never heard of 2 IUI's in a row - I don't think this is something normal at the clinic i go to - very cool!

-31 & Trying - This is great news! Let the magic start :happydance:
-Touch the Sky - YEA! Sounds like you have a great doctor.
-Jappy - If you havent gotten the AF yet there is still a good chance!! :flower:
-Tansey - sorry to hear this! 
-Swep - YEA!

Just had my first IUI today. Everything went well and was happy that it didn't hurt! (nothing like the HSG) :happydance:

I had 2 mature eggs at 20mm & 18mm. We are still trying to find out my husbands semen analysis, but it looks like he had low volume about 40 million swimmers:spermy:. All it takes is 1 swimmer and egg, right! :thumbup:I have been cramping since the IUI and it was about 3 hours ago. Nothing too bad, but everyonce in a while there is a sharper pain...

My husband is 50% Irish so maybe we will have the luck of the Irish :happydance:

Good luck everyone:dust:


----------



## Springy

lizlemon said:


> Guttingly it looks like my cycle will be cancelled due to 4 follies. Waiting for phone call with descision:cry::cry:

Oh no! Hopefully they don't cancel it.

I didn't realize that they canceled if you had too many follicles. I was worried with only the one that there were not enough.


----------



## Mallow9

Springy said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Guttingly it looks like my cycle will be cancelled due to 4 follies. Waiting for phone call with descision:cry::cry:
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully they don't cancel it.
> 
> I didn't realize that they canceled if you had too many follicles. I was worried with only the one that there were not enough.Click to expand...

You would think that it would be up to the patient.. sorry


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mallow9 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Guttingly it looks like my cycle will be cancelled due to 4 follies. Waiting for phone call with descision:cry::cry:
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully they don't cancel it.
> 
> I didn't realize that they canceled if you had too many follicles. I was worried with only the one that there were not enough.Click to expand...
> 
> You would think that it would be up to the patient.. sorryClick to expand...

Lizlemon - I hope you hear what you are hoping for.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Mallow9 said:


> I had 2 mature eggs at 20mm & 18mm. We are still trying to find out my husbands semen analysis, but it looks like he had low volume about 40 million swimmers:spermy:.
> Good luck everyone:dust:

From what i understand 40 million is excellent number not low volume......

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> I had 2 mature eggs at 20mm & 18mm. We are still trying to find out my husbands semen analysis, but it looks like he had low volume about 40 million swimmers:spermy:.
> Good luck everyone:dust:
> 
> From what i understand 40 million is excellent number not low volume......
> 
> GOOD LUCKClick to expand...

My husband apparently had low volume too but first IUI was 55 million and second IUI was 42 million. He told me yesterday "I focus on quality, not quantity!" It did make me laugh :)

How was the motility for everyone else?


----------



## Swepakepa3

i'm not sure how to say the motility number but it was 64..... is that 64% 64 million i dunno but it was 64


----------



## lizlemon

Guttingly instead of shrinking there were more today. so unless a miricle I am out this month. Thinking of asking to go to IVF instead, then at least it wont get cancelled next time.

Hope all those getting 'turkey basted' soon get lots of :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Lizlemon, I am sorry about that, too many follicles is a difficult reason to hear that your cycle was cancelled. :nope: But you are having a great attitude about it, so best of luck!! :hugs::hugs:

This morning I had a bit of a temp drop, not much. :cry: No spotting, just some constant twinges and a pulling sensation all on my left side. Another BFN this morning. :cry: Can you ladies take a look at my chart and tell me if you think AF is on her way, or I might still have a chance? Thank you!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Anyone have trouble with a uti feeling in the morning only? Following their iui?

I had my first iui on 3/16/11 and the last two mornings I wake up at 6am to pee then after that I have the uti feeling for a fee hours. Yesterday it went away after a few hours, it's been 3 hours today and it's still there? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Fingers crossed for you jappy, I'm not good with charts, sorry. 

On the bright side, better to be canceled then to have 5+ babies in
My opinion. 1,2-3 I think most can handle but more then that I'm not too sure.

Good luck


----------



## Springy

jappygirl76 said:


> Lizlemon, I am sorry about that, too many follicles is a difficult reason to hear that your cycle was cancelled. :nope: But you are having a great attitude about it, so best of luck!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> This morning I had a bit of a temp drop, not much. :cry: No spotting, just some constant twinges and a pulling sensation all on my left side. Another BFN this morning. :cry: Can you ladies take a look at my chart and tell me if you think AF is on her way, or I might still have a chance? Thank you!! :kiss::kiss:

Sorry jappy I have never charted I found the temp monitoring very tiresome and I'm not a morning person so I'm not much help to you! But until the ugly :witch: shows up you need to stay positive. Refresh my memory - how many DPO are you?


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> i'm not sure how to say the motility number but it was 64..... is that 64% 64 million i dunno but it was 64

I was just shown a semen wash report and it was 55 million with 99% motility and then 42 million with 99% motility ... not entirely sure what that means but I'm hoping those are good numbers.

How are you feeling today? Still having the UTI feelings?

I have had those in other months - so far after the IUI I haven't had those feelings. Have had mild cramping and feelings of "fullness" down there but that could also be in my head!!!!


----------



## Springy

lizlemon said:


> Guttingly instead of shrinking there were more today. so unless a miricle I am out this month. Thinking of asking to go to IVF instead, then at least it wont get cancelled next time.
> 
> Hope all those getting 'turkey basted' soon get lots of :dust:

Lizlemon - sorry to hear it was cancelled :( I think you're attitude is great. Try to keep your spirits up. 

Have you had IUI any other months or was this the first attempt?


----------



## Mallow9

Springy said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> I had 2 mature eggs at 20mm & 18mm. We are still trying to find out my husbands semen analysis, but it looks like he had low volume about 40 million swimmers:spermy:.
> Good luck everyone:dust:
> 
> From what i understand 40 million is excellent number not low volume......
> 
> GOOD LUCKClick to expand...
> 
> My husband apparently had low volume too but first IUI was 55 million and second IUI was 42 million. He told me yesterday "I focus on quality, not quantity!" It did make me laugh :)
> 
> How was the motility for everyone else?Click to expand...

That is funny! good that he brings some humor into the situation - it is much needed :thumbup:


----------



## jappygirl76

Springy said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Lizlemon, I am sorry about that, too many follicles is a difficult reason to hear that your cycle was cancelled. :nope: But you are having a great attitude about it, so best of luck!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> This morning I had a bit of a temp drop, not much. :cry: No spotting, just some constant twinges and a pulling sensation all on my left side. Another BFN this morning. :cry: Can you ladies take a look at my chart and tell me if you think AF is on her way, or I might still have a chance? Thank you!! :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Sorry jappy I have never charted I found the temp monitoring very tiresome and I'm not a morning person so I'm not much help to you! But until the ugly :witch: shows up you need to stay positive. Refresh my memory - how many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I am 14dpiui. Maybe, I ovulated on cd15 not cd14.


----------



## Springy

jappygirl76 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Lizlemon, I am sorry about that, too many follicles is a difficult reason to hear that your cycle was cancelled. :nope: But you are having a great attitude about it, so best of luck!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> This morning I had a bit of a temp drop, not much. :cry: No spotting, just some constant twinges and a pulling sensation all on my left side. Another BFN this morning. :cry: Can you ladies take a look at my chart and tell me if you think AF is on her way, or I might still have a chance? Thank you!! :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Sorry jappy I have never charted I found the temp monitoring very tiresome and I'm not a morning person so I'm not much help to you! But until the ugly :witch: shows up you need to stay positive. Refresh my memory - how many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 14dpiui. Maybe, I ovulated on cd15 not cd14.Click to expand...

Well until AF comes stay positive and believe this is your month. I'll stay positive for you :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Lizlemon, I am sorry about that, too many follicles is a difficult reason to hear that your cycle was cancelled. :nope: But you are having a great attitude about it, so best of luck!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> This morning I had a bit of a temp drop, not much. :cry: No spotting, just some constant twinges and a pulling sensation all on my left side. Another BFN this morning. :cry: Can you ladies take a look at my chart and tell me if you think AF is on her way, or I might still have a chance? Thank you!! :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Sorry jappy I have never charted I found the temp monitoring very tiresome and I'm not a morning person so I'm not much help to you! But until the ugly :witch: shows up you need to stay positive. Refresh my memory - how many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 14dpiui. Maybe, I ovulated on cd15 not cd14.Click to expand...
> 
> Well until AF comes stay positive and believe this is your month. I'll stay positive for you :)Click to expand...


me too jappy! i've got my fx'd for you!

Lots of baby dust to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Just had my March IUI #1 this morning. Tomorrow morning is round 2. Wish me baby dust!!!!!!


----------



## navywife04

Good luck Jennifer!!

Ladies I have a question.. I did 5 months of Clomid by itself before we started clomid with iui's, and I always ovulated around CD17, 18.. Well, we our on our 3rd IUI now, and I have always wondered why they make me take the trigger shot on CD12 and then do the IUI on CD14. Is that normal?? Why wouldn't they just wait for my natural surge?


----------



## Springy

navywife04 said:


> Good luck Jennifer!!
> 
> Ladies I have a question.. I did 5 months of Clomid by itself before we started clomid with iui's, and I always ovulated around CD17, 18.. Well, we our on our 3rd IUI now, and I have always wondered why they make me take the trigger shot on CD12 and then do the IUI on CD14. Is that normal?? Why wouldn't they just wait for my natural surge?

The last two months I have had clomid and trigger. They asked me if I wanted to wait to surge on my own and I said no, I felt more comfortable knowing with the trigger that we would hit the O with our timing.


----------



## Springy

Miss Jennifer said:


> Just had my March IUI #1 this morning. Tomorrow morning is round 2. Wish me baby dust!!!!!!

Glad you found us in here! There are several of us who had IUI this week and will all be testing around the same time.

Fx'd for all of us that we get our:bfp: this month!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Had my first IUI today. Was pretty much painless - just a bit uncomfortable. We had three follicles earlier in the week so hoping they were nice and big this morning. I ended up getting a positive OPK so didn't need to use the shot. I believe we had 36million little guys with great motility and foward movement so now the wait begins...... :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Had my IUI for this cycle this afternoon. 10.5 million amazing swimmers with 91% motility, not a high amount of 'men' but I am trying to be confident that the job will still get done! 

Good Luck to us all for this cycle!!!


:dance:


----------



## Springy

tryforbaby2 said:


> Had my IUI for this cycle this afternoon. 10.5 million amazing swimmers with 91% motility, not a high amount of 'men' but I am trying to be confident that the job will still get done!
> 
> Good Luck to us all for this cycle!!!
> 
> 
> :dance:

Welcome to the two week wait!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> i'm not sure how to say the motility number but it was 64..... is that 64% 64 million i dunno but it was 64
> 
> I was just shown a semen wash report and it was 55 million with 99% motility and then 42 million with 99% motility ... not entirely sure what that means but I'm hoping those are good numbers.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Still having the UTI feelings?
> 
> I have had those in other months - so far after the IUI I haven't had those feelings. Have had mild cramping and feelings of "fullness" down there but that could also be in my head!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, it seems to be worse today.... its 9:30pm and still feeling UTI'ish" down there and very very slight pink tint to the pape after wiping.... guess i just gotta hang in there.


----------



## Touch the Sky

What exactly are the UTI feelings? Sorry, I've never had one.. 

How is everyone doing? It seems like there were a lot of IUI's this week! I just had my 2nd one this morning. i'm also feeling mild cramping, kind of "full" or bloated and some pressure. 

Has anyone else not had ewcm? I know I'm ovulating, but I'm a little 'dry'.. :shrug:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tansey

Touch I was drier than normal with IUI - I think it is the clomid? Don't worry and good luck! :dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

For me: uti feeling is burning when I pee and my vagina is very itchy inside and uncomortable... Also have the feeling like I have to pee most of the time... Not a fun feeling..... Sorry alittle tmi


----------



## Mallow9

Swepakepa3 said:


> For me: uti feeling is burning when I pee and my vagina is very itchy inside and uncomortable... Also have the feeling like I have to pee most of the time... Not a fun feeling..... Sorry alittle tmi

Sorry i am not having these syptoms. I had cramping and bloating feeling for about 4 hours after, but now they are gone. I would call the doctor today or Monday to make sure that you don't have an infection. :shrug:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Touch, I usually have awesome EWCM but this cycle, I was literally sandpaper dry. I used preseed a few times....had a little more natural cm yesterday and a little today but no where near what I am used to.

I hear clomid does that!

Well girls, alot of us are now in the 2WW! This will be OUR FINAL 2WW of 2011! We are going to get pregnant and have babies this year! :winkwink:


:dust:


----------



## lizlemon

Hello - can you all send me PMA tomoorw as my IUI cycle has been converted to an IVF one and I am having - hopefully - eggs harvested tomorrow......


----------



## tansey

Good lizlemon! :dust:

p.s. how come?


----------



## Springy

lizlemon said:


> Hello - can you all send me PMA tomoorw as my IUI cycle has been converted to an IVF one and I am having - hopefully - eggs harvested tomorrow......

Sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes for the IVF. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> For me: uti feeling is burning when I pee and my vagina is very itchy inside and uncomortable... Also have the feeling like I have to pee most of the time... Not a fun feeling..... Sorry alittle tmi

If the symptoms persist or you are starting to either run a fever or your back starts aching you need to see a Dr as you have a UTI / kidney infection. Just make sure to tell them that you may be pregnant as the normal drugs used to treat a UTI can't be used if prego!

Fingers crossed that it isn't a UTI just dryness!!!!


----------



## Springy

tryforbaby2 said:


> Touch, I usually have awesome EWCM but this cycle, I was literally sandpaper dry. I used preseed a few times....had a little more natural cm yesterday and a little today but no where near what I am used to.
> 
> I hear clomid does that!
> 
> Well girls, alot of us are now in the 2WW! This will be OUR FINAL 2WW of 2011! We are going to get pregnant and have babies this year! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I can't wish for anything more than for all of us to get our BFP this month. Lots of luck to all of us :)
> 
> FYI - I am normally really dry and don't produce a lot of CM, and I don't think I have ever had egg white mucus. The Dr told me this month that if our issues are CM related it won't matter as the IUI bypasses the need for CM.
> 
> :dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

lizlemon said:


> Hello - can you all send me PMA tomoorw as my IUI cycle has been converted to an IVF one and I am having - hopefully - eggs harvested tomorrow......

PMA - fingers crossed! Good luck


----------



## Mallow9

lizlemon - Good Luck!


----------



## jappygirl76

Good luck Lizlemom!!!!!


----------



## lizlemon

tansey said:


> Good lizlemon! :dust:
> 
> p.s. how come?


Home from the clinic - Six egg harvested and hopefully fertilized. Ended up having to have ICIS due to sperm. Very odd experience, but absolutly thrilled that got six eggs as I was convinced they would have all gone since friday's scan!

We were asked if we wanted to convert to IVF due to too many follicles for IUI as in UK 3/4 is max and 6 follicles is the threashold of making IVF viable due to the sedation you have to have. We said Yes please....just have to wait for the bill on Monday!!!!

So hopefully tomorrow I'll get a nice call say at least some have fertilized.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

lizlemon said:


> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Good lizlemon! :dust:
> 
> p.s. how come?
> 
> 
> Home from the clinic - Six egg harvested and hopefully fertilized. Ended up having to have ICIS due to sperm. Very odd experience, but absolutly thrilled that got six eggs as I was convinced they would have all gone since friday's scan!
> 
> We were asked if we wanted to convert to IVF due to too many follicles for IUI as in UK 3/4 is max and 6 follicles is the threashold of making IVF viable due to the sedation you have to have. We said Yes please....just have to wait for the bill on Monday!!!!
> 
> So hopefully tomorrow I'll get a nice call say at least some have fertilized.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations! that is great news that you could go with IVF. Your odds this month just increased! :)

Swepak - You may want to call your Dr to be sure you don't have an infection as it could be risky to you and the little opportunity in there.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Random question for you to occupy my mind during this 2WW (as I have about a million running around in my head) Have you girls changed your caffeine intake? I usually drink a coffee and 1 or 2 diet cokes in a day but am planning to take it down to just the coffee. Not sure when most people stop or if it can impact anything in this stage.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Random question for you to occupy my mind during this 2WW (as I have about a million running around in my head) Have you girls changed your caffeine intake? I usually drink a coffee and 1 or 2 diet cokes in a day but am planning to take it down to just the coffee. Not sure when most people stop or if it can impact anything in this stage.

Starbucks is an addiction of mine .... I am limiting myself to 1 cup a day and some days a diet coke and some days not! My sister & coworkers who all conceived and have had kids limited it to one cup or so a day!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy- have you been running at all? We had our IUI on Friday and today I am REALLY feeling the itch to go run. I may go to the gym and at least do the eliptical. Feeling like a schmuck not going.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Springy- have you been running at all? We had our IUI on Friday and today I am REALLY feeling the itch to go run. I may go to the gym and at least do the eliptical. Feeling like a schmuck not going.

No! I'm dying but every time I think about putting my gear on I am so afraid that the bean won't stick. I know in my head that logically this is not going to be the case but I can't help it.

DH only wants me to go for a walk or a very light jog he's afraid too.

I am going to a Yogalates class today - combo of yoga and pilates! Tomorrow I am going to head out for a light 5K run. I figure if I ease back and keep my heart rate low I should be ok.

Have you been out???


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Springy- have you been running at all? We had our IUI on Friday and today I am REALLY feeling the itch to go run. I may go to the gym and at least do the eliptical. Feeling like a schmuck not going.
> 
> No! I'm dying but every time I think about putting my gear on I am so afraid that the bean won't stick. I know in my head that logically this is not going to be the case but I can't help it.
> 
> DH only wants me to go for a walk or a very light jog he's afraid too.
> 
> I am going to a Yogalates class today - combo of yoga and pilates! Tomorrow I am going to head out for a light 5K run. I figure if I ease back and keep my heart rate low I should be ok.
> 
> Have you been out???Click to expand...

No. i was ok and not thinking about it much until yesterday when I was chasing my niece in the park. I will probably go tonight for at least a light jog. I am traveling for work this week and I usually don't stick to training as much when I do so that won't be a big deal. Will hopefully make the week go quicker also.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Springy- have you been running at all? We had our IUI on Friday and today I am REALLY feeling the itch to go run. I may go to the gym and at least do the eliptical. Feeling like a schmuck not going.
> 
> No! I'm dying but every time I think about putting my gear on I am so afraid that the bean won't stick. I know in my head that logically this is not going to be the case but I can't help it.
> 
> DH only wants me to go for a walk or a very light jog he's afraid too.
> 
> I am going to a Yogalates class today - combo of yoga and pilates! Tomorrow I am going to head out for a light 5K run. I figure if I ease back and keep my heart rate low I should be ok.
> 
> Have you been out???Click to expand...
> 
> No. i was ok and not thinking about it much until yesterday when I was chasing my niece in the park. I will probably go tonight for at least a light jog. I am traveling for work this week and I usually don't stick to training as much when I do so that won't be a big deal. Will hopefully make the week go quicker also.Click to expand...

I was traveling last month during the TWW and it really helped with keeping me distracted. I have filled my evenings this week to keep myself occupied! Dinner with friends on Wednesday might be tough as two of the girls are pregnant - 13 weeks and 15 weeks respectively. As much as I am thrilled for them I am jealous and angry that it isn't me!


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> Random question for you to occupy my mind during this 2WW (as I have about a million running around in my head) Have you girls changed your caffeine intake? I usually drink a coffee and 1 or 2 diet cokes in a day but am planning to take it down to just the coffee. Not sure when most people stop or if it can impact anything in this stage.

I usually have 2-3 cups of coffee per day and on the first day of my IUI i stopped cold turkey. I ended up feeling horrible all day, i had the worst headache. When I went in for my 2nd IUI, i mentioned it to my doctor and he told me not to stop. He said just have 1 cup of coffee a day. He said if i stop then it'll just make me sick with headaches and/or migraines. So now i have just one small cup and that works for me. :coffee:


As for the running- I'm also a runner, i love running and I get so cranky when i miss a run. However, i decided to take a break for the 2ww. I'll go for a walk and maybe do some light weights. The doctor said there's pretty much no restrictions on my daily activities, but I should avoid any strenuous activity. 

How's everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Random question for you to occupy my mind during this 2WW (as I have about a million running around in my head) Have you girls changed your caffeine intake? I usually drink a coffee and 1 or 2 diet cokes in a day but am planning to take it down to just the coffee. Not sure when most people stop or if it can impact anything in this stage.
> 
> I usually have 2-3 cups of coffee per day and on the first day of my IUI i stopped cold turkey. I ended up feeling horrible all day, i had the worst headache. When I went in for my 2nd IUI, i mentioned it to my doctor and he told me not to stop. He said just have 1 cup of coffee a day. He said if i stop then it'll just make me sick with headaches and/or migraines. So now i have just one small cup and that works for me. :coffee:
> 
> 
> As for the running- I'm also a runner, i love running and I get so cranky when i miss a run. However, i decided to take a break for the 2ww. I'll go for a walk and maybe do some light weights. The doctor said there's pretty much no restrictions on my daily activities, but I should avoid any strenuous activity.
> 
> How's everyone doing? :flower:Click to expand...

Ok that makes me feel so much better knowing I'm not the only one not exerting myself during the TWW. I did a yoga class today and it felt great to stretch and do some core work and then relax at the end.

I would have the worst headaches if I didn't have my coffee and since it is only my one cup a day I figure for the sanity of my coworkers who are already dealing with my emotional breakdowns sometimes the last thing they need is me being a complete witch b/c of coffee withdrawl ;)


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 how are you feeling? Hopefully the UTI symptoms have passed.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Springy said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Touch, I usually have awesome EWCM but this cycle, I was literally sandpaper dry. I used preseed a few times....had a little more natural cm yesterday and a little today but no where near what I am used to.
> 
> I hear clomid does that!
> 
> Well girls, alot of us are now in the 2WW! This will be OUR FINAL 2WW of 2011! We are going to get pregnant and have babies this year! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I can't wish for anything more than for all of us to get our BFP this month. Lots of luck to all of us :)
> 
> FYI - I am normally really dry and don't produce a lot of CM, and I don't think I have ever had egg white mucus. The Dr told me this month that if our issues are CM related it won't matter as the IUI bypasses the need for CM.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Than thats great news to be doing IUI!!! Where are you at on your cycle?...
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Good lizlemon! :dust:
> 
> p.s. how come?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Home from the clinic - Six egg harvested and hopefully fertilized. Ended up having to have ICIS due to sperm. Very odd experience, but absolutly thrilled that got six eggs as I was convinced they would have all gone since friday's scan!
> 
> We were asked if we wanted to convert to IVF due to too many follicles for IUI as in UK 3/4 is max and 6 follicles is the threashold of making IVF viable due to the sedation you have to have. We said Yes please....just have to wait for the bill on Monday!!!!
> 
> So hopefully tomorrow I'll get a nice call say at least some have fertilized.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Mallow9

I had a complete meltdown today and it is only 8am here. My temp in the morning is creepying up and I guess i am just thinking the worse as this is not my cycle. I cried myself all the way to work this morning and just can't seem to shake it off. I try not to think of it, but tears just stream down my face... grrr. I am glad that nobody is at work yet and I just closed my office door just in case. I know once i drown myself into my work I should be fine for now, but it just sucks going from a good day to a bad day.... :dust:


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> I had a complete meltdown today and it is only 8am here. My temp in the morning is creepying up and I guess i am just thinking the worse as this is not my cycle. I cried myself all the way to work this morning and just can't seem to shake it off. I try not to think of it, but tears just stream down my face... grrr. I am glad that nobody is at work yet and I just closed my office door just in case. I know once i drown myself into my work I should be fine for now, but it just sucks going from a good day to a bad day.... :dust:

Oh no!!!! That is never a good way to start the day, especially a Monday! I don't temp chart but since I am now 7dpo and have NO symptoms I had a good cry yesterday too.

We need to try and stay positive and strong through the rest of the tww. Until AF shows up we need to believe the IUI worked and that we have buns in the oven.

Hopefully you can immerse yourself in work and get to a better place this AM. HUGS!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy said:


> Swepakepa3 how are you feeling? Hopefully the UTI symptoms have passed.

It's getting better..... yesterday was tough but today seems to be much better...thank you!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi ladies :)

I am 4dpo, and I was just wondering if there are any symptoms of a possible BFP this early on? I am not having anything at the moment, and I don't test til April 1. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping hoping hoping for a BFP! Just wanna know if there's anything that may give me a clue before 4/1 :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I am 4dpo, and I was just wondering if there are any symptoms of a possible BFP this early on? I am not having anything at the moment, and I don't test til April 1. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping hoping hoping for a BFP! Just wanna know if there's anything that may give me a clue before 4/1 :)

I'm just day dreaming ready through these threads...CAN'T WAIT to start doing treatment again ... just waiting impatiently for AF to start.

Anyhow, I did IUI, and I didn't get any prego symptoms till 10DPIUI--

RIGHT AT 10DPIUI
-My breast became VERY veiny, the nipple was covered in dark blue veins

By 12DPIUI (I got a BFP at 12DPIUI) Although I do not recommend testing early. 
-every time I ate I wanted to barf and things that I loved before, tasted horrible to me.
-My nipples were HUGE and got very dark.

These were my only "early" symptoms. I never had spotting or implantation bleeding. In fact, my CM was always dry. 

Good luck girls!!! Can't wait to be back here soon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> I had a complete meltdown today and it is only 8am here. My temp in the morning is creepying up and I guess i am just thinking the worse as this is not my cycle. I cried myself all the way to work this morning and just can't seem to shake it off. I try not to think of it, but tears just stream down my face... grrr. I am glad that nobody is at work yet and I just closed my office door just in case. I know once i drown myself into my work I should be fine for now, but it just sucks going from a good day to a bad day.... :dust:
> 
> Oh no!!!! That is never a good way to start the day, especially a Monday! I don't temp chart but since I am now 7dpo and have NO symptoms I had a good cry yesterday too.
> 
> We need to try and stay positive and strong through the rest of the tww. Until AF shows up we need to believe the IUI worked and that we have buns in the oven.
> 
> Hopefully you can immerse yourself in work and get to a better place this AM. HUGS!!!Click to expand...

Hi Springy -- I never had any symptoms sooner than 10DPIUI, don't count yourself out! 

I heard this word in BNB and now I live by it "PUPO"!! Everytime I went for treatment I was PUPO and I treated myself as it too!! It's amazing what mind over matter does for you. (Pregnant until proven otherwise). 

May God bless you all very soon!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> I had a complete meltdown today and it is only 8am here. My temp in the morning is creepying up and I guess i am just thinking the worse as this is not my cycle. I cried myself all the way to work this morning and just can't seem to shake it off. I try not to think of it, but tears just stream down my face... grrr. I am glad that nobody is at work yet and I just closed my office door just in case. I know once i drown myself into my work I should be fine for now, but it just sucks going from a good day to a bad day.... :dust:
> 
> Oh no!!!! That is never a good way to start the day, especially a Monday! I don't temp chart but since I am now 7dpo and have NO symptoms I had a good cry yesterday too.
> 
> We need to try and stay positive and strong through the rest of the tww. Until AF shows up we need to believe the IUI worked and that we have buns in the oven.
> 
> Hopefully you can immerse yourself in work and get to a better place this AM. HUGS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Springy -- I never had any symptoms sooner than 10DPIUI, don't count yourself out!
> 
> I heard this word in BNB and now I live by it "PUPO"!! Everytime I went for treatment I was PUPO and I treated myself as it too!! It's amazing what mind over matter does for you. (Pregnant until proven otherwise).
> 
> May God bless you all very soon!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! This make me feel so much better. And I am going to go with the new motto of PUPO - way more positive way of thinking that the thoughts that run through my head on an hourly basis right now ;)

Here's to hoping that in the next few days I develop SOME symptoms!!!

Hang in there you'll be having treatment again before you know it and your IUIs have been quite successful so we'll hope and pray that the next will be just as successful for you.


----------



## Mallow9

Thanks everyone! I am doing better this afternoon - My husband said sometimes he thinks I just need a good cry which i think this morning was that day! I like the PUPO motto and will start using it as well - thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Me as well! I am excited to be PUPO! :dance:


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> Thanks everyone! I am doing better this afternoon - My husband said sometimes he thinks I just need a good cry which i think this morning was that day! I like the PUPO motto and will start using it as well - thanks!:thumbup:

I find a good cry always helps - kind of seems counter-intuitive but works for me! Glad to hear you're feeling better this evening.

Love that we are all adopting the PUPO! Can't wait to tell my husband that when he gets home this evening.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am joining all of you in the dreaded 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:wohoo: Good Luck to those of us who are in the 2ww!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

LOTS of OHSS pain today :(


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good morning ladies! :coffee:

How is everyone feeling? I know a lot of us are in the 2ww.. it is dragging for sure!!

I have a question.. I am 4 or 5dpo (not sure exactly when I o'd), and yesterday I started having a very dull ache, almost like a cramping feeling in the right ovary area. Very similar to ovulation pain. It's a little more intense today.. any insight as to what this may be? A good sign maybe?? :baby:

Lots of luck to all of us!!
:dust:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Good morning ladies! :coffee:
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I know a lot of us are in the 2ww.. it is dragging for sure!!
> 
> I have a question.. I am 4 or 5dpo (not sure exactly when I o'd), and yesterday I started having a very dull ache, almost like a cramping feeling in the right ovary area. Very similar to ovulation pain. It's a little more intense today.. any insight as to what this may be? A good sign maybe?? :baby:
> 
> Lots of luck to all of us!!
> :dust:

Cramping can be an early pregnancy symptom so I would think at this stage its a positive sign! 

This two weeks is dragging on! Trying not to symptom spot but at the same time I don't really think I have any symptoms so nothing to spot at this point and I'm 8dpo!


----------



## Mallow9

Good morning ladies :coffee:

This 2 week wait has been testing my patience. This is my first IUI and I am wondering when is it too early to test to see if I am lucky this month. I know the correct answer is probably when I miss my period, but i was just wondering if I can do it a couple of days before that day or if it is better to wait... Wondering what all you ladies have done.


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> Good morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> This 2 week wait has been testing my patience. This is my first IUI and I am wondering when is it too early to test to see if I am lucky this month. I know the correct answer is probably when I miss my period, but i was just wondering if I can do it a couple of days before that day or if it is better to wait... Wondering what all you ladies have done.

I hear you - I am DYING this time around!!! I'm a very impatient person and this wait is killing me. I'm 9dpo and I'm going to try my hardest to wait it out and not test.

How many dpo are you? You could start testing at 10dpo and don't be discouraged if you see BFN at first as many women get them early on and then once it is closer to or after AF due date they turn to BFP!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wait till at least 12DPIUI ....

The process of traveling and implanting will take somewhere around 7 to 10 days then ANOTHER 2 to 3 days to register on a urine pregnancy test.


----------



## DelilahsMommy

I had my first iui on March 12th. I had 2 folicles measuring over 20 mm at an us on Mar 10. So they had me take a opk and it was - then the next day it was + so I called and made an apointment for the 12th. When they did the us before the iui I had already released the eggs. My husband's count was 36 million. the nurse said that was good. I am new to the whole iui thing, I think our dr is doing this just to speed up our ttc time. I am 25 and I lost my last pregnancy 5 months ago at 20 weeks. They found no reason why.


----------



## Mallow9

I am 8DPO which both of you are saying to wait it out for a few more days. Thanks for the info, i really didn't know and when i aske the doctor she said I could test a couple of days before my period is expected. Alright i will just keep myself busy. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> I am 8DPO which both of you are saying to wait it out for a few more days. Thanks for the info, i really didn't know and when i aske the doctor she said I could test a couple of days before my period is expected. Alright i will just keep myself busy. Thanks for the help!

Staying busy and not obsessing is the key. Was out for dinner with a friend tonight who is 15 weeks and she like a few others I have now spoken with have said they have had NO symptoms till 7 weeks! FINGERS crossed I'm in that same grouping!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Its even more stressful when you've had the HCG shot and can't even TRUST a pregnancy test!!!!!!!! Thats me :( I have had one false positive because I was sure the HCG trigger was out of my system.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hey, I've been reading on some other threads that an OPK can be used for HPT? Is that true? Is it accurate? :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Here is a link to an article about OPKs as HPTs.

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Touch the Sky

Well, I came home and did a opk for shits & giggles, and there was the faiiintest line. i mean, barely there. I'm only 7dpo, so I wasn't expecting much. I took a picture with my phone, but it's not worth posting cuz I don't think you can see it. Well, maybe.. hopefully.. it means :baby:

:dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have to agree this TWW is killing me as well...... 9DPIUI....... killing me..... beta pregnancy test scheduled for 3/30...... i might try to test in a few days just to see what happens.


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> I have to agree this TWW is killing me as well...... 9DPIUI....... killing me..... beta pregnancy test scheduled for 3/30...... i might try to test in a few days just to see what happens.

My beta is set for the same day .... I was thinking of doing a FRER that morning to see if going for the beta is even worth it.


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies, just dropping in. I had my first iui yesterday (3/24)... I used repronex starting cd4-cd12 so nine days of injections. On day 9 two largest follicles were 20mm and 18mm...took ovidrel trigger @12am tues and finally iui yesterday @ around 2pm (supposed to be 1pm but I was late!) Bout three hours after iui I had severe cramping, slept it off but it never went away finally last night around 2am I HAD to take an aspirin. I just woke up and have no pain hopefully it stay that way! I hope my tww flies byyyyy


----------



## DelilahsMommy

I hope there is somthing to the opk as htp test. I ran out of Htp tests around day 10 with a bfn. I used some left over opks day 11& 12 with faint lines both days. Im not going to buy any more tests and just wait for my blood work monday.:dust:


----------



## Springy

Hoping1986 said:


> Hi ladies, just dropping in. I had my first iui yesterday (3/24)... I used repronex starting cd4-cd12 so nine days of injections. On day 9 two largest follicles were 20mm and 18mm...took ovidrel trigger @12am tues and finally iui yesterday @ around 2pm (supposed to be 1pm but I was late!) Bout three hours after iui I had severe cramping, slept it off but it never went away finally last night around 2am I HAD to take an aspirin. I just woke up and have no pain hopefully it stay that way! I hope my tww flies byyyyy

I had the SAME thing when I had my IUI done earlier this month. Just like with you it woke me up because the cramping was so bad!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am 6dpo today and trying to relax. No symptoms other than my ohss.


----------



## Hoping1986

Springy! My re just told me the heavy cramping is normal and most bfp's had cramping couple hours after, sometimes its the leftover protein in the sper ...im just trying to stay hopeful. How many days past iui are you?


----------



## Springy

Hoping1986 said:


> Springy! My re just told me the heavy cramping is normal and most bfp's had cramping couple hours after, sometimes its the leftover protein in the sper ...im just trying to stay hopeful. How many days past iui are you?

Well that would be awesome if that is why I had it. I am now 9dpo and not feeling anything really so was trying not to let my hopes go down! The cramping was so bad the first night that I could hardly get off the couch and then as I mentioned it woke me up and I NEVER get cramps like that at all!!!! I'll keep you posted on whether or not I get my BFP!

What are you going to do to keep busy during your TWW???


----------



## Hoping1986

I feel like its going to take forever since I just did it yesterday. I told myself im NOT going to obsess over every sign etc. thank god for this forum (i decided not to tell anyone about the iui)...my back story: just turned 25 yrs old; dh is 24 we've been trying since 2006 nooo luck but too embaressed to go to dr. and figured simply since I have normal periods I must be okay finally summer of 2010 I saw a specialist. I found out I have one partially blocked tube and one good one, and high fsh (9)...he told me point blank looks like I have premature ovarian failure and to start thinking about ivf w/ donor eggs! I cried soo hard that day. Ohhh and dh swimmers are the best of the best. I started doing my own research for options not so invasive and saw another RE and here I am.... :) wow, guess im feeling chatty today, lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm 7dpo/dpiui and I am feeling good, but exhausted from work.

Good Luck to those who are in the tww and those who are awaiting IUI this month!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am exactly one week from the day of the IUI. This week went pretty quick until about wednesday night. Now starting to obsess. Can't figure out if it is better to not get my hopes up to just be let down - or if thinking positive may help. what a mind game this fertility stuff is :) Not really any symptoms yet. I think I have imagined some but not sure they were real. For the cramping - I had MAJOR cramping the night of my IUI. I wasn't sure what that meant either. Thought maybe it was ovulation happening because I have never had ovulation cramps before.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I have to say my first half of my tww always goes fast too, but then I start to obsess! Maybe the medicine caused you to feel ovulation!

I usually have terrible Ovulation cramps for one-two days....day before O and day of.

As far as thinking positive or not thinking positive goes, I'd say to 'try' to think positive until you know for sure either way. There is no use for any of us to think negative, even if we just know it's not our month. I personally would rather just be happy and enjoy myself until the end of the tww. IF she shows, I have a good cry, and by CD2, I fill my clomid prescription and try to get positive again!!!

Good Luck and Baby Dust to You! :dust:


----------



## Springy

tryforbaby2 said:


> I have to say my first half of my tww always goes fast too, but then I start to obsess! Maybe the medicine caused you to feel ovulation!
> 
> I usually have terrible Ovulation cramps for one-two days....day before O and day of.
> 
> As far as thinking positive or not thinking positive goes, I'd say to 'try' to think positive until you know for sure either way. There is no use for any of us to think negative, even if we just know it's not our month. I personally would rather just be happy and enjoy myself until the end of the tww. IF she shows, I have a good cry, and by CD2, I fill my clomid prescription and try to get positive again!!!
> 
> Good Luck and Baby Dust to You! :dust:

Great advice!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Ok girls - I am a total nerd. I REALLY want to go for a run. I am feeling like a schlump. I just did an OPK and have no idea why. It is positive which I suppose is wierd. test line is just about or as dark as the control. Not sure if it means anything. I WANT THIS WEEK TO BE OVER! Don't want to wish my life away just want to know. And watching TV where a girl is having quads on first IUI so now panic sets in :) lol = I have become a crazy person


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> Ok girls - I am a total nerd. I REALLY want to go for a run. I am feeling like a schlump. I just did an OPK and have no idea why. It is positive which I suppose is wierd. test line is just about or as dark as the control. Not sure if it means anything. I WANT THIS WEEK TO BE OVER! Don't want to wish my life away just want to know. And watching TV where a girl is having quads on first IUI so not panic sets in :) lol = I have become a crazy person

you should test!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

but only 8DPO - isn't that way too early?


----------



## Touch the Sky

maybe.. but i've seen some people that get BFP's on 7 and 9dpo


----------



## Mallow9

so i tested yesterday and it was a big fat no :cry:. I was 4-5 days away from my period so i guessed i convinced myself to try. Big downer, but i realize that until I get Big Red i won't know for sure. 

31andtrying - I agree with you I have completely gone to the crazy side. My friend gave me this website which makes fun of infertility and this posting makes me laugh and i can relate to it! If you have time you will have to read it. 
https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2011/02/679-infertility-has-made-you-weird/ :haha:

Sending good thoughts ladies!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mallow9 said:


> so i tested yesterday and it was a big fat no :cry:. I was 4-5 days away from my period so i guessed i convinced myself to try. Big downer, but i realize that until I get Big Red i won't know for sure.
> 
> 31andtrying - I agree with you I have completely gone to the crazy side. My friend gave me this website which makes fun of infertility and this posting makes me laugh and i can relate to it! If you have time you will have to read it.
> https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2011/02/679-infertility-has-made-you-weird/ :haha:
> 
> Sending good thoughts ladies!

"Big Red"? That is awesome:fool:
that website is fantastic. I am a fan of the "I have rotten eggs"


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> so i tested yesterday and it was a big fat no :cry:. I was 4-5 days away from my period so i guessed i convinced myself to try. Big downer, but i realize that until I get Big Red i won't know for sure.
> 
> 31andtrying - I agree with you I have completely gone to the crazy side. My friend gave me this website which makes fun of infertility and this posting makes me laugh and i can relate to it! If you have time you will have to read it.
> https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2011/02/679-infertility-has-made-you-weird/ :haha:
> 
> Sending good thoughts ladies!

That website made my evening! Because of course I pee'd on an OPK tonight and it was negative ... there was a faint line but negative. Now I know that this probably means nothing but still - wasn't really what I wanted to see!

And to boot I feel so bloated, gross and fat from being lazy for almost two weeks .... not sure that I can be this lazy next month if I do IUI!


----------



## Mallow9

Springy said:


> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested yesterday and it was a big fat no :cry:. I was 4-5 days away from my period so i guessed i convinced myself to try. Big downer, but i realize that until I get Big Red i won't know for sure.
> 
> 31andtrying - I agree with you I have completely gone to the crazy side. My friend gave me this website which makes fun of infertility and this posting makes me laugh and i can relate to it! If you have time you will have to read it.
> https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2011/02/679-infertility-has-made-you-weird/ :haha:
> 
> Sending good thoughts ladies!
> 
> That website made my evening! Because of course I pee'd on an OPK tonight and it was negative ... there was a faint line but negative. Now I know that this probably means nothing but still - wasn't really what I wanted to see!
> 
> And to boot I feel so bloated, gross and fat from being lazy for almost two weeks .... not sure that I can be this lazy next month if I do IUI!Click to expand...

 
least there is a faint line - that can be promising! :thumbup: I know exactly what you are talking about - i have been so lazy this month. Next month for sure will be different - I need to get myself out of this rut! :flower:


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested yesterday and it was a big fat no :cry:. I was 4-5 days away from my period so i guessed i convinced myself to try. Big downer, but i realize that until I get Big Red i won't know for sure.
> 
> 31andtrying - I agree with you I have completely gone to the crazy side. My friend gave me this website which makes fun of infertility and this posting makes me laugh and i can relate to it! If you have time you will have to read it.
> https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2011/02/679-infertility-has-made-you-weird/ :haha:
> 
> Sending good thoughts ladies!
> 
> That website made my evening! Because of course I pee'd on an OPK tonight and it was negative ... there was a faint line but negative. Now I know that this probably means nothing but still - wasn't really what I wanted to see!
> 
> And to boot I feel so bloated, gross and fat from being lazy for almost two weeks .... not sure that I can be this lazy next month if I do IUI!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> least there is a faint line - that can be promising! :thumbup: I know exactly what you are talking about - i have been so lazy this month. Next month for sure will be different - I need to get myself out of this rut! :flower:Click to expand...

I know I need to remain positive but since I have no symptoms its tough to stay positive. I try to remind myself of my sister and two coworkers who had NO idea they were pregnant because they had NO symptoms .... I need to cling to that for a few more days!


----------



## lurdes777

I hope someone can make sense of my todays appointment - Clomid 4-8, today CD11, 3 follies - 18, 12, 12 and bunch of smaller ones. Dr says to trigger tomorrow and IUI on Tuesday - he says 12 and 12 will grow to 14mm at the time of IUI and will release mature egg. My question, which I only thought of after I left - why not trigger on Tuesday and IUI on Wednesday, to make SURE that 12 and 12 are grown properly? 

please share your thoughts....


----------



## Springy

lurdes777 said:


> I hope someone can make sense of my todays appointment - Clomid 4-8, today CD11, 3 follies - 18, 12, 12 and bunch of smaller ones. Dr says to trigger tomorrow and IUI on Tuesday - he says 12 and 12 will grow to 14mm at the time of IUI and will release mature egg. My question, which I only thought of after I left - why not trigger on Tuesday and IUI on Wednesday, to make SURE that 12 and 12 are grown properly?
> 
> please share your thoughts....

I was told when I had mine that they didn't want them to get "too mature" as if they get to that point they won't fertilize because they are what they call "hyper mature" .... they probably would prefer them to be slightly smaller than too large.

Hope that helps. They triggered with me when mine was 20mm but I only had the one - even with clomid!


----------



## tansey

I would have prefered to wait for the other 2 to get to at least 16mm and risk losing the big one.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

lurdes777 said:


> I hope someone can make sense of my todays appointment - Clomid 4-8, today CD11, 3 follies - 18, 12, 12 and bunch of smaller ones. Dr says to trigger tomorrow and IUI on Tuesday - he says 12 and 12 will grow to 14mm at the time of IUI and will release mature egg. My question, which I only thought of after I left - why not trigger on Tuesday and IUI on Wednesday, to make SURE that 12 and 12 are grown properly?
> 
> please share your thoughts....

I know doctors trigger according to your lead/dominant follicle. My doctor considers mature follicles anything over 18mm. I did my trigger when my lead follicle reached 20mm. You could possibly stretch your trigger date to Tuesday .. which will give those other two follicles time to make it to 18mm by Wednesday. I would give them a call and ask, it's your money, time and emotions. At least get their opinion on your concerns, I know I would :) 

Good luck!!!! hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## lurdes777

Tank you for your thoughts. I spoke w dr again, he said one small follie was 12.5 and should be 14.5 by tomorrow and 16.5 by the time of ovulation. So he insisted i trigger tomorrow and iui on Tuesday.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tested this morning at 10dpo with fmu.....bfn......ugh! 

How is everyone else making out in the 2ww???


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I also broke down and tested this AM AT 10DPO and BFN. Shouldn't have tested. At least I was more hopeful before the test. I tested using OPK the past few days after getting a positive but now the test line is getting lighter and lighter. Don't know what is going on there. I had the surge earlier this month(day before IUI) Now my mind is racing thinking maybe I didn't really ovulate then and just did now and missed it...


----------



## Miss Jennifer

tested at 9dpo this morning and bfn. i didnt think it would affect me because its so early, but its amazing how painful that negative is, even when early. i am weepy and hopeless at work right now. i am so scared of another letdown followed by another month of birth control followed by another attempt to get insurance to approve IVF and...i am just really down.


----------



## Springy

I tested yesterday late afternoon so not FMU and got a BFN ... I am so discouraged as I was 12dpo. Is there any hope still for me??????


----------



## Miss Jennifer

There is definitely hope! Many people don't get their bfp at 12dpo especially later in the day. Praying for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - It isn't over till the fat lady sings. (or if you prefer - until "Big-Red" appears :)

Why do we test so early? :dohh:


----------



## lurdes777

To all ladies who tested- my friend has 3 kids and with all 3 she tested positive only 3 days past expected AF date. So there is hope for you!

Last 3-4 cycles I didn't test early avoiding the heartbreak.

I had my trigger shot this morning. Trying to convince my DR to do another ultrasound tomorrow before IUI to see if the little eggie caught up!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies! :wave:

i know a bunch of us had IUI's about 2 weeks/10 days ago. how's everyone doing? we're at the end of our 2ww! :happydance: when is everyone testing?? i test 4/1. 

:dust:


----------



## Mallow9

Sending good vibes too all of you! :dust:

I am suppose to get big red tomorrow or Wednesday so I think I made up my mind that I would like to test again tonight. So for the last few nights my dreams have consisted of me getting the big red or my reaction when i see the 2 lines on the preggo stick. Too funny it is the only thing I am thinking of all day and obviosly when i am sleeping. Sure can drive someone straight to the crazy land. :wacko:


----------



## Hoping1986

I am now 4 dpiui, I still get the occasional cramping but it isnt so bad...but I am seriously constipated and bloated, :( ...and also sex last night was painful I had to stop. So im not sure whats going on and I still have many days to go. Im supposed to go to Jamaica w/ hubby on 4/9 but af supposed to come 4/8 so im hesitant to buy the ticket, he keeps saying im preg he knows ...but what does he know


----------



## lurdes777

ladies,

Was your IUI 24 or 36 hours after the trigger? I read that statistcis is better with 36 hours after, but my Dr says 24 is better...


----------



## tansey

lurdes I have had it 24 and 36 - neither worked :dohh:
Don't worry about it - if you were trying naturally you might do it a few days before OV or the night of OV. the sperm just got to make their way up your F-tube and wait for the egg. :dust:


----------



## Mallow9

lurdes777 said:


> ladies,
> 
> Was your IUI 24 or 36 hours after the trigger? I read that statistcis is better with 36 hours after, but my Dr says 24 is better...

 
Mine was 36 hours. Good that you are researching though - I didn't research that portion so thanks for sharing!

Hoping - if you are pregnant or not - i think the time away would be great! Sorry to hear about the cramping, but this could be a great sign! I know either way for me if I could go on vacation this week i would! Good Luck!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Touch the Sky - my beta test is wednesday morning. I am so dreading it!!!!! I am just overwhelmed with a fear of diappointment. 

Lurdes - I actually had two IUIs this cycle, one at 12 hours and one at 36 hours. We also did the deed three times after that just for good luck :) 983298394809284 million sperm - you think ONE would find its way LOLOL!!


----------



## Springy

Miss Jennifer said:


> Touch the Sky - my beta test is wednesday morning. I am so dreading it!!!!! I am just overwhelmed with a fear of diappointment.
> 
> Lurdes - I actually had two IUIs this cycle, one at 12 hours and one at 36 hours. We also did the deed three times after that just for good luck :) 983298394809284 million sperm - you think ONE would find its way LOLOL!!

My my beta is wednesday too - however I feel like af might come before then!

We had a combination of 97 million sperm - seriously how can one not find the egg?!! I'm totally frustrated right now!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Springy - It isn't over till the fat lady sings. (or if you prefer - until "Big-Red" appears :)
> 
> Why do we test so early? :dohh:

I think I like "big red" better than af!!!

Here is to hoping big red doesn't show up this month.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Mallow! Hope big red doesnt show!


----------



## Springy

lurdes777 said:


> ladies,
> 
> Was your IUI 24 or 36 hours after the trigger? I read that statistcis is better with 36 hours after, but my Dr says 24 is better...

They did my first at 24 hours and then the second at 48 hours post trigger. 

I have read a lot about 36hrs but as pointed out already if you were surging on your own you would not know precisely when the egg is released.


----------



## CanAmFam

IUI for us on March 30th. VERY thrilled to finally have ANY follicles! we had 0 change in size with the last 3 months of meds.

my trigger is between 8 and 10 tonight ( not looking forward to doing that...) my IUI is a day and a half afterward which is standard at the office we are going to.

this was our last round of clomid, and side effects are mounting up. 

I found it funny that my doctor's pet name for me is "the kitchen sink" because of all of the meds they have had to throw at me and the zero success we have had.

So after 4 months of different drugs, and some what unconventional treatment, i finally have my 2 follicles and first IUI try.

here's hoping the hubby's sample comes out nicely and that doesnt give us the road blocks it did 7 months ago. i dont want to waste these 2 follies! You have no idea how excited i am to finally get a try, even if it fails ><


good luck to the other March folks.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have had IUI's both 24 & 36hrs after trigger, both times yielded a BFP. I think both times are equally successful...because our eggs do last for 24 hours. Good luck to everyone testing this week!! My hubby and I tried the ole fashion way this month since my RE wouldn't let us do fertility treatment this month. I never got a + on an OPK so I'm not hopeful. Counting the days till AF arrives!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I have had IUI's both 24 & 36hrs after trigger, both times yielded a BFP. I think both times are equally successful...because our eggs do last for 24 hours. Good luck to everyone testing this week!! My hubby and I tried the ole fashion way this month since my RE wouldn't let us do fertility treatment this month. I never got a + on an OPK so I'm not hopeful. Counting the days till AF arrives!!

Hang in there - April is right around the corner and you can get back on the meds and the treatments and get a sticky bean!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Springy said:


> Miss Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky - my beta test is wednesday morning. I am so dreading it!!!!! I am just overwhelmed with a fear of diappointment.
> 
> Lurdes - I actually had two IUIs this cycle, one at 12 hours and one at 36 hours. We also did the deed three times after that just for good luck :) 983298394809284 million sperm - you think ONE would find its way LOLOL!!
> 
> My my beta is wednesday too - however I feel like af might come before then!
> 
> We had a combination of 97 million sperm - seriously how can one not find the egg?!! I'm totally frustrated right now!Click to expand...

I dont think AF will come for me before my beta. The last two stimulated cycles, it came the day AFTER, of course. I asked this time to just wait out my period instead of coming in for the beta, and they said ok. Then they said come in Wed so in case there is a pregnancy they can check progesterone. If I get a BFN wed a.m at home, I think I will cancel beta. Its really hard for me to get the call at work (they always call a few hours after beta) that its a BFN. Last time I had to immediately leave, I could not control my emotions. 

Anywayy,,, BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Miss Jennifer, :hugs: They do the same to me with my betas, then I have to wait until the progesterone is out of my system before she shows.....grrr......


----------



## Springy

Miss Jennifer said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky - my beta test is wednesday morning. I am so dreading it!!!!! I am just overwhelmed with a fear of diappointment.
> 
> Lurdes - I actually had two IUIs this cycle, one at 12 hours and one at 36 hours. We also did the deed three times after that just for good luck :) 983298394809284 million sperm - you think ONE would find its way LOLOL!!
> 
> My my beta is wednesday too - however I feel like af might come before then!
> 
> We had a combination of 97 million sperm - seriously how can one not find the egg?!! I'm totally frustrated right now!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think AF will come for me before my beta. The last two stimulated cycles, it came the day AFTER, of course. I asked this time to just wait out my period instead of coming in for the beta, and they said ok. Then they said come in Wed so in case there is a pregnancy they can check progesterone. If I get a BFN wed a.m at home, I think I will cancel beta. Its really hard for me to get the call at work (they always call a few hours after beta) that its a BFN. Last time I had to immediately leave, I could not control my emotions.
> 
> Anywayy,,, BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!Click to expand...

Miss Jennifer I am doing the same thing as you - if I get a BFN tomorrow AM at home I am not going in for the beta. If no AF by Thursday AM then I will go in for the beta. I am normally like clockwork and am 14 days from "o" to big red so in theory it should appear today since I "o" 14 days ago .... Keep all you ladies posted and Fx'd crossed for all of us who are testing this week!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Fx'd for you springy!!


----------



## Hoping1986

Ok ladies I know I said I wasnt going to obsess this tww but I have. So my question is this...i took trigger on the tues @ 12am and did iui the thurs 3/24....my cycle is 25 days so that means af is due mon 4/4 making my luteal phase just 12 days! Isnt that too short? I see all of you talking about waiting until 14dpiui to test...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

The average woman starts her menstrual cycle 14 days past ovulation. The IUI's are scheduled the day of ovulation (normally) therefore testing would occur 14 days past IUI/or Ovulation. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## CanAmFam

will ovidrel give a false positive LH test? 

i know they do give false PG tests because it IS the pg hormone, but i wondered if it gave false LH surge results too. 

anyone? 

our injection yesterday wasnt as smooth as we had hoped, my husband panicked when we couldn't get the air bubble out of the tube and he was wasting many drops of the liquid. we fought, i said just do it, he said no there is air, i said who cares it isnt going into a vein, we fought more and then... i finally just jabbed it in lol. the nurse called us right after we finished the shot to tell us it was fine to have a bit of air in it since it wasnt going into a vein( SCORE FOR ME!) . she also gave us the best trick to get it out with out wasting any next time.

im still worried we wasted too much of the shot for it to work, but that bubble was really big and refused to budge. All regular means of getting it out werent working and each try made us drip more out.

anyhow, that pandemonium is over, we survived, but i did take an OPK this afternoon and it nearly instantly was positive - a first ever in 6 years( so excited i took a picture!). so im wondering if the surge is a genuine +ve, or ovidrel related. having IUI regardless tomorrow, but just curious. ill be taking another LH test tonight and tomorrow to see if it fades.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> will ovidrel give a false positive LH test?
> 
> i know they do give false PG tests because it IS the pg hormone, but i wondered if it gave false LH surge results too.
> 
> anyone?
> 
> our injection yesterday wasnt as smooth as we had hoped, my husband panicked when we couldn't get the air bubble out of the tube and he was wasting many drops of the liquid. we fought, i said just do it, he said no there is air, i said who cares it isnt going into a vein, we fought more and then... i finally just jabbed it in lol. the nurse called us right after we finished the shot to tell us it was fine to have a bit of air in it since it wasnt going into a vein( SCORE FOR ME!) . she also gave us the best trick to get it out with out wasting any next time.
> 
> im still worried we wasted too much of the shot for it to work, but that bubble was really big and refused to budge. All regular means of getting it out werent working and each try made us drip more out.
> 
> anyhow, that pandemonium is over, we survived, but i did take an OPK this afternoon and it nearly instantly was positive - a first ever in 6 years( so excited i took a picture!). so im wondering if the surge is a genuine +ve, or ovidrel related. having IUI regardless tomorrow, but just curious. ill be taking another LH test tonight and tomorrow to see if it fades.

Yes, ovidrel will give you a VERY strong line on an OPK test. 

My last IUI I did the ovidrel shot myself at 2am in the morning. I was so tired, I stumbled out of bed, got it out of the frig and jabbed it into my stomach. A few seconds later I totally freaked out because I thought "Oh crap, I didn't take the air out of the needle". I freaked out so bad, I passed out cold on the floor. :dohh: Oh well ... tee hee ... life's lessons :)

Anyhow, to answer your question: a very strong YES ovidrel will always give you a + on an OPK.


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks! 
do you think it will remain positive or fade like a regular LH test would over time from a surge. it was actually so strong that i had to go and look at the instructions again on the test to see which was the control line. hah. Sorry to read of your recent MC :( and thank you for the information


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> thanks!
> do you think it will remain positive or fade like a regular LH test would over time from a surge. it was actually so strong that i had to go and look at the instructions again on the test to see which was the control line. hah. Sorry to read of your recent MC :( and thank you for the information

It's much like a pregnancy test ... The OPK should remain really dark for a few days (probably 4-5 days). Or at least that's my experience with them. All the things you learn when TTC ... useless facts for the general public but for us it's like the bible of good knowledge. 

I have used Ovidrel and Pregnyl, both yielded the same + on an OPK. The good news with Ovidrel, it has a success rate of ovulation of 92% as long as you have mature follicles. I wouldn't worry about "not" ovulating because you will :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am buying another cheapy test tonight...will test in the am....if bfn then I am stopping the progesterone so I can move on to the next cycle within a week or so.....Good Luck to Those awaiting to test!!! :)


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks for all of the help PCOSM21, i hope to never be well versed in how things work on this end but it always helps when experienced folks share information! i did take another tonight and it was also a super positive. we go in in a 'few' hours for everything to be done and i cant help but be excited for all of this to finally be happening. id love to avoid ever being on all of the medications i have been for the last 4 months. 

im sort of excited to see my husbands numbers tomorrow. i hope i can get a peek. his numbers were blech in the fall. we have both been sick of and on the last 3 months with fevers etc, so i hope that hasnt ruined things on his side!

Thank you again for all of your help. i truly appreciate it. Caring people like you make this site so awesome for so many!


----------



## Springy

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am buying another cheapy test tonight...will test in the am....if bfn then I am stopping the progesterone so I can move on to the next cycle within a week or so.....Good Luck to Those awaiting to test!!! :)

Hang in there!! Have you been for a beta test or are you relying only on HPTs?

In the TWW forum there were several women who didn't get a positive on an HPT till 5 weeks. Don't give up yet!


----------



## Hoping1986

Good Luck CanAmFam! This could be ur lucky month!


----------



## Springy

Miss Jennifer - how are you hanging in there? Good luck tomorrow morning. Fx'd for both of us that we get our BFP.

31andTrying - good luck tomorrow for you too! 

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> thanks for all of the help PCOSM21, i hope to never be well versed in how things work on this end but it always helps when experienced folks share information! i did take another tonight and it was also a super positive. we go in in a 'few' hours for everything to be done and i cant help but be excited for all of this to finally be happening. id love to avoid ever being on all of the medications i have been for the last 4 months.
> 
> im sort of excited to see my husbands numbers tomorrow. i hope i can get a peek. his numbers were blech in the fall. we have both been sick of and on the last 3 months with fevers etc, so i hope that hasnt ruined things on his side!
> 
> Thank you again for all of your help. i truly appreciate it. Caring people like you make this site so awesome for so many!

I am willing to help anytime! I hate to see anyone go through all the pain I have gone through. For almost 7 years I thought I would never be a mom, I used to cry myself to sleep --- begging and pleading with God to let me have a baby. Finally my prayers were answered ... and my daughter is better than I could have ever imagined. I can tell you this ... I appreciate her SOOO much and now I know God just needed some extra time to make her extra perfect :) 

I hope you get your BFP real soon!!!! Just pray and keep your chin up (which is so hard to do!) The reward is priceless!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Springy! I always have to miss an hour of work every single week to go to the RE for bloodwork, or iui or an exam, etc.....so I feel if I get a negative now I will just stop the progesterone as to not hold off my period, but I can see what you mean about others not getting a positive til after af is due.....I am so stuck in my ways! Last year with my MC I started getting positives at 8dpo.....


----------



## Springy

Im lucky the fertility clinic is right by my office and opens at 7am everyday so I just go in before I head into the office.

I didn't use an HPT this morning but no sign of Big Red so I went for the beta this morning and results will be in between 1 and 4pm EST. Everyone keep their fingers and toes crossed for me!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Fingers crossed for you Springy.... :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

dang it! dang it! dang it!!!! we're out. Big Red appeared. Damn it! Amazing how you can feel symptoms that aren't there.


----------



## Annie18

Hi, 

Just found this thread and wondered whether could join in, i had my iui done the saturday just gone, so go for bloods on the 9th April. the tww is killing me, and i am obsessing about whether ovulated and the timing of it all, i never used to be a worrier until TTC. 

To all of you waiting for your bloods i really hope you get a BFP. Good luck x


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> dang it! dang it! dang it!!!! we're out. Big Red appeared. Damn it! Amazing how you can feel symptoms that aren't there.

NO!!!!! That is so frustrating. Keep your spirits up and think about April as being your lucky month.


----------



## Springy

Annie18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this thread and wondered whether could join in, i had my iui done the saturday just gone, so go for bloods on the 9th April. the tww is killing me, and i am obsessing about whether ovulated and the timing of it all, i never used to be a worrier until TTC.
> 
> To all of you waiting for your bloods i really hope you get a BFP. Good luck x

Of course! The more the merrier. Good luck with the TWW I know it is really painfully slow and torturous.


----------



## Touch the Sky

did a FRER this morning and BFN :( ugh!


----------



## tryforbaby2

The first one is FMU at 12dpo/12dpiui (today)

The bottom one is this afternoon at 12dpo/dpiui, diluted pee


I will take one more test tomorrow morning, have bloodwork scheduled for friday. I'm petrified!!!
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo pregnancy tests march 2011.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HuskyMomWI

you have nothing to be nervous about!! that is a BFP!! :) :) :) congrats!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am so happy but after two mc's, its making me nervous but I need to remain positive!!! 
Thank You for your support!

I want all my IUI girls to come with me! We know what ttc struggles are and I will keep you all in my prayers!


----------



## Touch the Sky

congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Springy

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am so happy but after two mc's, its making me nervous but I need to remain positive!!!
> Thank You for your support!
> 
> I want all my IUI girls to come with me! We know what ttc struggles are and I will keep you all in my prayers!

Congrat's!!! That is definitely a BFP. H & H 9 months.

I'm hoping on into the April IUI group as beta today was negative. I was totally devastated at work this afternoon. Can't wait to get out of here and home to my husband.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm so sorry springy! :cry:


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)Mind if i join you all.Im Karen from Dublin.Were currently TTC#2 for 5 years now.Well be doing our 2nd IUI in a couple of weeks.As you can see in my sigi weve been through an awfull lot.Heres hoping we ALL get our much deserved BFPs:)
Tryfor~Congrats hun that a defo BFP hun:)Im so Sorry for you other losses{HUGS}xox


----------



## tryforbaby2

Irish Girl, so very sorry for your troubles conceiving, I'll pray your second IUI goes smoothly and you get your bfp.

:flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IrishGirl said:


> Hey girls:)Mind if i join you all.Im Karen from Dublin.Were currently TTC#2 for 5 years now.Well be doing our 2nd IUI in a couple of weeks.As you can see in my sigi weve been through an awfull lot.Heres hoping we ALL get our much deserved BFPs:)
> Tryfor~Congrats hun that a defo BFP hun:)Im so Sorry for you other losses{HUGS}xox

Well Hello again! Since I hadn't seen you in awhile I thought you had moved on. :( We will be trying again this month too!!! Good luck :)


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe thanks hun:)Im soo happy for you hun.Sending you tonnes of sticky vibes and Irish Luck:)xoxox


----------



## IrishGirl

PCOSMomToOne said:


> IrishGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girls:)Mind if i join you all.Im Karen from Dublin.Were currently TTC#2 for 5 years now.Well be doing our 2nd IUI in a couple of weeks.As you can see in my sigi weve been through an awfull lot.Heres hoping we ALL get our much deserved BFPs:)
> Tryfor~Congrats hun that a defo BFP hun:)Im so Sorry for you other losses{HUGS}xox
> 
> Well Hello again! Since I hadn't seen you in awhile I thought you had moved on. :( We will be trying again this month too!!! Good luck :)Click to expand...

Ah hey hun:wave::wave::wave:.Ahhh ive had a very tough couple of months hun.Thing were doing my nut in.The start of this month we hit the 5years mark of TTC#2:cry::cry::cry:So were back with a vendgence haaaahaaaaaa:)How are you hun:hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Had blood test today: NEGATIVE ..... so its off to next month.



Good luck ladies


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Had blood test today: NEGATIVE ..... so its off to next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies

Come join us in the April thread! There are a few of us all around the same IUI time again. Strength in numbers.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am out today. BFN blood test yesterday. HCG was 4.5, Progesterone 1.2. I am not doing IUI in April, as I had severe OHSS, and will be placed on birth control in April. Best of luck to everyone. I think I might be on to IVF..


----------



## Mallow9

so big red is not here yet and is a couple of days late now which really i am usually like clockwork. I have taken a pregnancy test and it was for sure negative. Why wont it just come so i can face it that I am not pregnant. I have a lot of cramping so i feel like I should have it right now.

Has this happened to anyone else where you sit in limbo or just didn't get it at all? :shrug: so fusterating...


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I had some spotting yesterday and then nothing overnight. Have had cramps for 4 days. Definitely thinking I am still out though.


----------



## Mallow9

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Ladies i have to tell you a story. I am 3 days late for big red and came home from work to take a preggo test. I accidently peed on a ovulation test. I didn't know it was the wrong test and it was VERY postive. Figured it out and was sad. I had to go out to dinner and when i got home tonight I took the preggo test and there is a line there....faint line, but a LINE! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

congrats mallow!!!:happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mallow!!!!! Have you tested again?!!! :dance:


----------



## Mallow9

I did 3 tests this morning and all of them have a faint line! I am going to try to go to the doctor today to verify because it still doesn't feel real. :happydance:


----------



## Hoping1986

omg Mallow9 How exciting!....and you were sooo sure af was coming, BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## tansey

Congrats Mallow!


----------



## tryforbaby2

woohoo! when do you go to the doctor and get results back??


----------



## Mallow9

Just got back from the doctor and they confirmed the pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Mallow9 said:


> Just got back from the doctor and they confirmed the pregnancy. :happydance:

That's awesome! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Congrats Mallow!!!! Fantastic news!! :)


----------



## Hoping1986

I feel like im in limbo. 10dpiui, 12dp trigger...my temp dropped this morning, my bbs arent sore anymore just a bit heavy. TMI but while wiping I saw streaks of blood in my cm...normally af would come tomorrow 4/4 (25 day cycle) Im hoping for the best but expecting the worst, I guess.


----------



## Hoping1986

AF is here right on time. Very sad.


----------

